# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ.. ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΣΕΙ..

## lilouko 22

Δεν το αντεχω αλλο ολο αυτο.. το συχαθικα.. και μενα με συχαθικα αλλα δεν μπορω να το σταματισω.εχω καταφερει να μην κανω ουτε μια φορα εμετο για μιαμιση με δυο μερες.. αλλα μετα ξαναπεφτω στο βουρκο..:sniffle:
νιωθω τοσο κουρασμενη μερικες φορες που λεω δεν παει αλλο απλα δεν θα ξαναβαλω τιποτα στο στομα μου αλλα ξερω πως αυτο θα τα κανει ολα χειροτερα μετα...

αν μπορει ας μου πει καποιος πως να βγω απο δω.. αν εχει καποιο προγραμα, καποια συμβουλη η τεχνικη.. δεν 3ερω, ειλικρινα οτιδιποτε.. ειμε 17 χρονων και δεν μπορω να χαρω την ζωη μου.. και το θελω τοσο πολυ αυτο..
ζηταω λιγη βοηθεια.. μονο αυτο

----------


## Eli_ed

Lilouko μου καλημέρα :)
Αχ αυτή η άτιμη βουλιμία!!! Υπάρχει τρόπος να βγεις από την βουλιμία καλή μου αλλά θέλει θέληση και πείσμα και επιμονή. Βεβαίως και υπάρχει διατροφή που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει αλλά θέλει πρόγραμμα και δέσμευση από την πλευρά σου ότι θα την τηρήσεις παλεύοντας παράλληλα με τις τύψεις. Στα τρίωρα και στις τριάδες έχουμε γράψει πολλά για την βουλιμία και για την διατροφή που κάνουμε για την απαλλαγή των υπερφαγικών επεισοδίων. Παράλληλα ακόμη και αν κάνεις επεισόδια θα πρέπει να βρίσκεις το κουράγιο να μένεις πιστή στην διατροφή σου.

Αν μένεις Αθήνα μπορείς να πας στην Μονάδα Εφηβικής Υγείας της Β' Παιδιατρικής Κλινικής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών - Νοσοκομείο Παίδων "Π. & Α. Κυριακού
http://www.youth-health.gr/gr/index.php
Εκεί αναλαμβάνουν ανήλικους με διατροφικές διαταραχές και δίνουν ψυχολογική και διατροφική υποστήριξη και πληρώνεις κάτι εντελώς συμβολικό, σαν να πήγαινες για ένα καφέ.

----------


## lilouko 22

Ax Ελι σε ευχαριστω τοσο πολυ που μου απαντισες.(το ξερω μπορει να ακουγετε χαζο η απελπισμενο αλλα σε ευχαριστω.):starhit:
θα μπω να το κοιταξω τωρα κιολας το θεμα με τα τριωρα και τις τριαδες γιατι θελω τοσο πολυ να σταματισει.
φοβαμε να παω σε καποιο γιατρο η κλινικη γιατι δεν θελω να το μαθουν οι δικοι μου.. οχι για να μην στεναχωριθουν η ανισιχισουν γιατι δεν τους νιαζει και ιδιετερα απλα θα βρουν εναν ακομα λογο να με πουν ανικανη..
πιστευω πως μπορω να το νικισω και μονη μου.θα βαλω τα δυνατα μου.
τελος παντον σημερα εκανα μια αρχη και εγραψα εδω (μερες τωρα εμπενα αλλα ντρεπομουν να γραψω.. κι ας μην ειμαι ιδιαιτερα ντροπαλη)
εσυ εχεις περασει καποια διατροφικη διαταραχη στο παρελθον?

----------


## Eli_ed

Ναι Λιλούκο μου πέρασα από αδηφαγική διαταραχή και είμαι βέβαιη πλέον ότι πέρασα και από ελαφριά κατάθλιψη. Έκανα αρκετά υπερφαγικά επεισόδια ειδικά βραδινά μετά την δουλειά και δεν μπορούσα να σταματήσω. Το φαγητό ήταν το ναρκωτικό μου και το βάλσαμο μου. Απλά δεν χρησιμοποιούσα καθαρτικές μεθόδους. Και έτσι μία πάχαινα και μία αδυνάτιζα. Για χρόνια με πήγε έτσι μέχρι που αποφάσισα με την βοήθεια του διατροφολόγου μου να κάνω την συγκεκριμένη διατροφή για να με βοηθήσει να βάλω την διατροφή μου σε μία τάξη. Και με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ η αλήθεια είναι. Απλά οι διατροφικές διαταραχές να ξέρεις δεν φέυγουν ούτε γρήγορα ούτε και εύκολα, θέλει και ψυχολογική υποστήριξη αλλά και οργάνωση στην διατροφή. Προσπάθησε και από μόνη σου αλλά αν είσαι στην Αθήνα δεν είναι ανάγκη καν να το ξέρουν οι γονείς σου αν πας στο κέντρο που σου έδειξα. Πες ότι πας βόλτα και κάνε το ραντεβού σου. Θα λάβεις πολύτιμη βοήθεια. Ξέρω και προσωπικά άτομα που δουλεύουν σχεδόν εθελοντικά εκεί μέσα που έχουν βοηθήσει πολλούς εφήβους. 
Να ξέρεις πάντως ότι δεν ακούγεσαι απελπισμένη, επίσης να ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι η μόνη που υποφέρεις από νευρική βουλιμία, είναι δυστυχώς πολλά το κορίτσια που περνάνε το ίδιο με σένα και δυστυχώς έτσι όπως είναι οι καιροί μας συνεχώς αυξάνονται. Ότι χρειαστείς είμαστε και εμείς εδώ να σε βοηθήσουμε. :)

----------


## lilouko 22

Τωρα πως εισαι εσυ?

Αρχισα να φτιαχνω προγραμα.θελω να το παλεψω και νομιζω πως το πηρα αποφαση.:grin:
(αν και το ξερω οτι θα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο και δεν προκιτε να το κοψω μαχαιρι μαλλον)
εχω γενικα μεγαλη εμονη με τη διατροφη και την ασκηση οποτε αυτο με βοηθαει αρκετα στο να φτιαξω ενα προγραμα, το μονο θεμα ειναι να το τηρω!
(εχω ονειρο να ασχολιθω και επαγγελματικα στο χορο του αθλιτισμου γι' αυτο)
ισως να περασω και απο την κλινικη που μου ειπες μια μερα!!
με βοηθισε πολυ που το ειπα σε καποιον, σαν να ελαφρυνε αυτο το βαρος.. εδω και πολυυυ καιρο το προσπαθουσα αλλα δεν μπορουσα, σαν να μην με αφηνε ο εαυτος μου να το πω!

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου καλημέρα :)
είναι δύσκολο να παραδεχτείς την πρώτη φορά ότι έχεις πρόβλημα, είναι μεγάλο βήμα. Εκτός του ότι εκτίθεσαι, αρχίζεις πλέον να αναγνωρίζεις και να παραδέχεσαι ανοιχτά ότι έχεις ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα το οποίο θέλεις να πολεμήσεις. Η βουλιμία όμως εκτός από πρόβλημα είναι και φίλη και πολλές κοπέλες ζουν χρόνια μαζί της, πολλά χρόνια! Είναι έτσι δύσκολο να την αποχωριστείς, γιατί ενώ ξέρεις ότι σου κάνει κακό, σου προσφέρει και κάποια πράγματα παράλληλα. Δες λοιπόν τι είναι αυτά τα πράγματα στα οποία η βουλιμία σε βοηθάει και ποιοι είναι οι λόγοι που την διατηρείς στην ζωή σου και ψάξε τρόπους να αντικαταστήσεις την βουλιμία με άλλες δραστηριότητες που δεν βλάπτουν την υγεία σου. Αυτό θέλει πολύ δουλειά και θα γίνεται παράλληλα με την διατροφή σου. 
Εννοείται πως δεν πρόκειται να κόψεις τους εμετούς μαχαίρι! Δεν είσαι σούπερ γούμαν Λιλούκο μου. Θα ξεκινήσεις με πιο βατούς στόχους, δηλαδή να τους ελαττώσεις. Παράλληλα λοιπόν θα χρειαστείς μια διατροφή σύμμαχο στον αγώνα σου που θα είναι θρεπτική και πλήρης από όλες τις τροφές και το σημαντικότερο ανά τρίωρο. Πάρε και ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής να σε βοηθήσει στην θρέψη. Αν είσαι της υγιεινής διατροφής γενικά πάρε σπιρουλίνα και λάμβανε τρεις φορές την ημέρα προ φαγητού, μειώνουν και την βουλιμία. Πάρε χυμό αλόης από τα βιολογικά για να καταπραΰνει το πεπτικό σου σύστημα και οπωσδήποτε ένα προβιοτικό ρόφημα για να αποφύγεις τα φουσκώματα και τα πρηξίματα. Το κεφίρ έχει αποδειχθεί σωτήριο σε άλλα κορίτσια με βουλιμία. Πίνω και εγώ και με βοηθάει πάρα πολύ γιατί είχα προβλήματα με το έντερο μου και πονούσα λόγω κακής διατροφής. Αν θέλεις πάρε το βιβλίο Διατροφική Νοημοσύνη θα το βρεις και στο διαδίκτυο για να πάρεις μία καλη ιδέα για το πως λειτουργεί η διατροφή στην καταπολέμηση της βουλιμίας και της υπερφαγίας. Είναι ένας καλός οδηγός. Προσωπικά με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ. 

Όσο για μένα ναι έχω δει μεγάλη διαφορά στην διατροφική μου συμπεριφορά. Δεν κάνω τα υπερφαγικά επεισόδια που έκανα. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω απαλλαγεί τελείως από την υπερφαγία αλλά έχω βρει ισορροπίες στην διατροφή μου και το σημαντικότερο δεν νιώθω να ζω ένα διατροφικό χάος. Παραμένω σταθερή στο βάρος μου και σιγά σιγά και με ψυχραιμία χάνω και το το περιττό βάρος μου χωρίς να κάνω στερητικές δίαιτες και χωρίς να καταπιέζομαι. Ακόμη έχω υποτροπές αλλά δεν είναι σοβαρές και κυρίως μπορώ να τις κρατάω σε κάποιον σχετικό έλεγχο με αποτέλεσμα να μην βάζω βάρος. 
Όσο πιο σύντομα ξεκινήσεις για να καταπολεμίσεις την διατροφική σου διαταραχή τόσο πιο σύντομα θα καταφέρεις να απαλλαγείς. Εγώ το άφησα και εξελίχθηκε από την εφηβία μου μέχρι και τα 30 μου. Είναι πιο δύσκολο να επανακάμψεις μετά από τόσα χρόνια άστατης διατροφής. Είσαι μικρή έχεις όλη την ζωή μπροστά σου και είναι υπέρ σου ότι αναγνωρίζεις τόσο νωρίς ότι η βουλιμία σου κάνει κακό και θέλεις να απαλλαγείς από αυτή. 

Εύχομαι να βρεις τον δρόμο σου και ειλικρινά να σκεφτείς σοβαρά να πας από το κέντρο μία βόλτα. Θα σε βοηθήσουν πάρα πολύ, θα σε εκπαιδεύσουν και θα μπορέσεις να μιλήσεις και με ψυχολόγο και διατροφολόγο οι οποίοι είναι υπέρμαχοι αυτής της διατροφής που σου πρότεινα παραπάνω. Και είναι μόνο για ανήλικους οπότε θα έχεις την δυνατότητα να πας το πολύ για δύο χρόνια ακόμη. Σκέψου το σοβαρά, γιατί είναι σημαντικό να αποκτήσεις συμμάχους στην προσπάθεια σου αυτή. Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## lilouko 22

Χαιρομε για σενα στα αληθεια και σου ευχομε να τα πας και ακομα καλυτερα;)
εγω ευτυχως ταλεπορουμε με αυτο εδω και ενα χρονο μονο περιπου αλλα πλεον το εχω καταλαβει πως ολο αυτο με βλαπτει πολυ και πρεπει να σταματισει.πρεπει να σου ηταν πολυ δυσκολο να το παρεις αποφαση μετα απο τοσο καιρο!

σημερα αρχισα διατροφη, ΣΩΣΤΗ.:)
μερικες φορες νιωθω να πειναω λιγο αλλα εχω βαλει σε καθε σημειο που σινιθιζω να καθομε και απο ενα μπουκαλακι με νερο.. ξερω οτι δεν πειναω πραγματικα οποτε πινω με το ζορι και μετα μου λεω 'τωρα δεν εχει χορο να φας, πιο μετα'.
βρηκα ενα προγραμα διατροφης που πιστευω ειναι πολυ καλο (θα το ανεβασω κιολας σε τεσερις μερες αν τ θελει και καποιος αλλος) μολλις δω πως εχει αποτελεσμα.
ευτυχως εχω και τις προπονισεις μου (φτου φτου φτου) που με απασχολουν και με ηρεμουν πολυ!

αυτο για το κεφιρ μου φενετε πολυ ενδιαφερον, εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ και το γιαουρτι.
θα κοιταξω και για τον χυμο αλοης!

ευχομε οποιος το δει αυτο να παρει κουραγιο και να γραψει και αυτος ή αυτη εδω το προβλημα της
να βοηθαμε ολοι ο ενας τον αλλο
εμενα μου ηταν τοσο δυσκολο να γραψω αυτο το πρωτο ποστ αλλα τωρα νιωθω σαν να κουβαλουσα ενα βουνο και τωρα να το εβγαλα απο πανω μου (ξανα φτου φτου φτου μην το γρουσουζεψω) :wink1:

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο αν σου αρέσει το γιαούρτι το κεφίρ θα το ΛΑΤΡΕΨΕΙΣ! Κάνει πολύ καλό στο εντεράκι μας και βοηθάει και στην τουαλέτα ;). Επίσης είναι καταπραϋντικό για το στομάχι οπότε για την νευρική βουλιμία είναι ταμάμ!!! Αν μειώσεις τους εμετούς και αρχίσεις να τρως κανονικά μπορεί να νιώσεις φουσκώματα αλλά με το κεφίρ θα το καταπολεμήσεις επάξια! Είναι καλό που αθλείσαι γιατί σίγουρα βοηθάει θετικά στην προσπάθεια σου και θα σε κρατάει σε μια υγιεινή διατροφή πιο πιστή. Ωστόσο σκέψου και αυτό με τις σπιρουλίνες που σου είπα ε; 
Δεδομένου μάλιστα ότι αθλείσαι έντονα έχεις υψηλές διατροφικές ανάγκες, συνεπώς πρέπει να τρως πολύ θρεπτικά και επαρκώς. Μην φοβάσαι ότι θα παχύνεις, αν κάνεις συχνά θρεπτικά γεύματα ανά τρίωρο δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο. Και μην ξεχνάς ποτέ το πρωινό σου γεύμα, είναι το πιο σημαντικό ;).
Ελπιζω μόνο να μην είσαι σε κάποιο άθλημα που έχει απαιτήσεις να είσαι πολύ αδύνατη και αυτό σε στρεσάρει παραπάνω. Να το προσέξεις αυτό γιατί θα ενθαρρύνει τις υποτροπές....

----------


## Eli_ed

Θα περιμένω να δω την διατροφή που οργανώνεις και να ανταλλάξουμε ιδέες :)

----------


## lilouko 22

χτες τελικα τα πηγα μετρια.. ολη την ημερα δεν εκανα κανενα βουλιμικο αλλα το βραδυ δεν αντεξα (το καλο ειναι πως ηταν πολυ μικρο) 
σημερα εκανα την μεγαλη βλακεια να ζυγιστω ομως.. με εδιξε μισο κιλο πιο πανω.. :sniffle:
η αληθεια ειναι πως εβαλα τα κλαματα κατευθειαν αλλα το παλεψα και δεν εκανα βουλιμικο, εφαγα κανονικο πρωινο (ενα αυγο και μια φετα ψωμι τοστ ολικης με μια κουτ.γλ. becel) και τωρα ειμαι χαρουμενη γι αυτο :saint2:
τωρα εφαγα δεκατιανο 3 βερικοκα, τρωω και πολυ σαλατα :grin:

μακαρι αυριο να εχω ξαναπεσει στα κιλα.. μονο αυτο με φοβιζει, δεν θελω να παρω καθολου βαρος και πρεπει να χασω και 1 μισι με 2 κιλα!

(ειμε αθλητρια πυγμαχιας για αγωνιστικη και θελω πολυ να ασχολιθω επαγγελματικα, πρεπει να ειμε κατω απο 51 κιλα για την κατιγορια μου..(εχω υψος 1,58-1,60 και σημερα ειμουν 51,400) και το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτα τα κιλα πρεπει να ειναι μονο μυς και οχι λιπος)

αυριο λεω να περασω απο την κλινικη, θα παρω σημερα τηλεφωνο μαλλον!

----------


## lilouko 22

χτες εφαγα
πρωινό
1 σέικ φρούτων:
1 φλιτζάνι ψιλοκομμένα φρούτα εποχής, ½ φλιτζάνι γιαούρτι. Ρίχνετε τα υλικά στο μπλέντερ, ανακατεύετε καλά και το απολαμβάνετε σε ψηλό ποτήρι. 

σνακ
3 φλιτζάνια ποπκόρν φτιαγμένο στο σπίτι χωρίς λάδι ή βούτυρο (εγω εφαγα 2)

μεσημεριανό
- σάντουιτς με τόνο: ½ φλιτζάνι τόνο και 2 κουταλιές του γλυκού
μαγιονέζα light με μαρούλι και ντομάτα σε 2 φέτες, ψωμί ολικής άλεσης (εγω εβαλα 1 κουτ.σ. μουσταρδα αντι για μαγιονεζα και πολυυυυυυ μαρουλι χωρις ντοματα)
- 1 φλιτζάνι ωμά λαχανικά με μία κουταλιά της σούπας λαδολέμονο (αυτα δεν τα εφαγα γιατι ειχα σκασει)

σνακ
1 μηλο

δείπνο
- 90 γρ. ψητό κοτόπουλο (εβαλα και πιπεριες και μια κουτ.σ. γιαουρτι και ηταν τελιο!!)
- 2 φλιτζάνια σαλάτα με μία κουταλιά της σούπας λαδολέμονο 
- 1 φλιτζάνι κους κους ή πλιγούρι και ½ φλιτζάνι μπρόκολο και κολοκύθια στον ατμό (αυτα δεν το εκανα)
- μισό ποτήρι (120 ml) κρασί ή έξτρα σνακ 80 θερμίδων (ουτε αυτο γιατι δεν θελω να πινω αλκοολ λογο προπονισης)

σνακ
γιαούρτι με λίγα λιπαρά με κομματάκια μήλου και κανέλα (ουτε αυτο το εφαγα) :P

μετα το χαλασα γιατι εφαλα 3 κριτσινια και 2 φλυγανιες.. και τα βγαλα μαζι με το μισο βραδυνο.. :/

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου δοκίμασε να κάνεις το εξής:
Στα τρία βασικά γεύματα της ημέρας πρωινό, μεσημεριανό, βραδινό να τρως και από τις τρεις ομάδες τροφών δηλαδή μία μερίδα πρωτείνης, μία μερίδα υδατάνθρακα (προϊόντα ολικής άλεσης, ρύζι, πατάτα, καλαμπόκι κτλ), και κάτι φρέσκο (σαλάτα φρέσκια, σαλάτα βραστή, φρούτα)
Ο συνδυασμός και τρων τριών ομάδων βοηθάει στο να παραχθεί σεροτονίνη και να πάει στον εγκέφαλο ώστε να νιώθουμε πιο εύκολα πλήρης και να νιώθουμε καλά όλη μέρα. Ενδιάμεσα ανά τρίωρο τρώγε ένα φρούτο και συνόδευε τον με έναν υδατάνθρακα κατά προτίμηση σύνθετο όπως 1-2 κ.σ. ξηρούς καρπούς ανάλατους άψητους, 1 κριτσίνι ολικής άλεσης, ένα μπισκότο ή μπάρα δημητριακών κτλ. 
Πιστεύω ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι ένα αυστηρό πρόγραμμα διατροφής, αν και αυτό που μου περιέγραψες ευτυχώς δεν είναι πολύ αυστηρό, αλλά οι συνδυασμοί δεν σε βοηθάνε και τόσο. Επίσης όταν έχεις ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα να κάνεις, με την παραμικρή απόκλιση πιστεύεις ότι το έχεις χαλάσει και καταλήγεις σε επεισόδιο. Π.χ. χθες το βράδυ απλά έφαγες τα κριτσίνια και μετά έπρεπε να τα κάνεις εμετό γιατί ήταν εκτός προγράμματος. Δοκίμασε την επόμενη φορά που θα θέλεις να φας κάτι να φας ένα φρούτο και 5-6 αμύγδαλα, σίγουρα μετά θα νιώθεις καλύτερα και δεν θα δες να φας τις περισσότερες φορές και μπορεί να γλυτώσεις το επεισόδιο. Και στην ουσία αυτό το σνακ το είχες ανάγκη απλά το παρέληψες γι αυτό έπεσες και στα κριτσίνια μετά και ένιωσες να χάνεις τον έλεγχο. Αυτό που σε πάει στην τουαλέτα τρέχοντας ανεξάρτητα από το τι θα έχεις φάει πριν είναι η αίσθηση απώλειας ελέγχου, αυτό χρειάζεσαι να αποκτήσεις ΕΛΕΧΓΟ! Αν έχεις έλεγχο σε αυτά που τρως και ένα σνακ παραπάνω να κάνεις πιθανότατα δεν θα σε οδηγήσει σε επεισόδιο. 

Για να έχεις όμως τον έλεγχο χρειάζεται να μην παραλήψεις γεύματα! Ακόμη και αν δεν πεινάς. Ανά τρίωρο να τρως πεινάς δεν πεινάς. Εκεί είναι το μυστικό, κρατάς την γλυκόζη στο αίμα σταθερή έτσι και δεν έχεις λιγούρες και υπογλυκαιμίες με αποτέλεσμα να μην χρειάζεται να πέφτεις με τα μούτρα μετά στο φαγητό ή να μην σε καλύπτει το επόμενο γεύμα. Ακόμη και αν παραλήψεις σνακ να το τρως προ του γεύματος σου. Τα 400 γρ που σε έδειξε η ζυγαριά παραπάνω είναι καθαρά θέμα κατακράτησης γιατί αν κάνεις επεισόδια κάθε μέρα και μία μέρα δεν κάνεις ο οργανισμός σου είναι στρεσαρισμένος και παλεύει να κρατήσει ότι μπορεί από αυτά που του έδωσες. Πάρε το κεφίρ, το πουλάνε σε σούπερ μάρκετ και πίνε ένα ποτήρι το πρωί με το πρωινό σου. Η ζυγαριά σου στην αρχή θα σου κάνει πολλά νούμερα να είσαι προετοιμασμένη. Δεν σημαίνει ότι παχαίνεις όμως :)

----------


## lilouko 22

(με αρκετο μελι..)

----------


## lilouko 22

με καθησιχασες καπως τωρα..:)
μαλλον θα ειναι κατακρατιση τοτε γιατι εγω εκανα εμετο καθε μερα (και τον τελευτεο και 2 και 3 φορες.. )
παντος ειναι μια αρχη και το οτι εκανα μονο ενα και μικρο
λεω αυτες τις μερες να μην ζυγιστω (ελπιζω να αντεξω γιατι τον τελευτεο καιρο δηλαδη μεχρι προχτες ζυγιζομουν 5-6 φορες την μερα)
χαζηηηη που ειμουν θεε μου τωρα που το σκεφτομε! :rolleyes:
(και πριν αρχισω με την βουλιμια ειμουν σε αρχη ανορεξιας.. αλλη εξυπναδα)

θα παω απο το σουπερ μαρκετ να κανω τα ψωνια και θα παρω και κεφιρ!
μολλις το δοκιμασω θα σου πω εντυπωσεις!
;)

----------


## Eli_ed

ʼχ Λιλούκο μου δεν ξέρεις πόσο τυχερή είσαι :)
Δεν είναι τυχαίο που από την ανορεξία έπεσες στην βουλιμία αλλά όπως λέει και ο διατροφολόγος μου αυτό είναι μία θετική εξέλιξη. Και δεν κάνω πλάκα, η ανορεξία είναι πολύ πιο άτιμη από την νευρική βουλιμία και σαφώς πιο επικίνδυνη. Να φανταστείς οι διατροφολόγοι που ασχολούνται με ανορεκτικά άτομα ανακουφίζονται όταν το γυρνάνε σε βουλιμία. 
Η ανορεξία οδηγεί σε υποθρεψία με αποτέλεσμα να αντιδρά ο οργανισμός μας και να μας δημιουργεί ανεξέλεγκτη τάση για υπερφαγία, προκειμένου να καλύψει τις θρεπτικές ανεπάρκειες. Το κακό είναι ότι όταν συμβαίνει αυτό εμείς πέφτουμε με τα μούτρα σε λιπαρές και ανθυγιεινές τροφές που όχι μόνο δεν θρέφουν αλλά προσθέτουν και πολλές κενές θερμίδες. Μπαίνουμε έτσι σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο, δίαιτας ή εμετών και κατόπιν ξανά υπερφαγίας και τύψεων. 

Λιλούκο μου χαίρομαι που αν και είσαι αρκετά μικρή και πρόσφατη στην βουλιμία έχεις την θέληση να προσπαθήσεις για να απεγκλωβιστείς από αυτή την κατάσταση. Υπάρχουν πολλά παιδιά που ξεκινάνε από την εφηβεία και μένουν στην νευρική βουλιμία για πολλά χρόνια ή ακόμη και για μία ολόκληρη ζωή. Να ξέρεις ότι η νευρική βουλιμία είναι άκρως εθιστική και όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια τόσο πιο δύσκολο θα είναι να την βγάλεις από την ζωή σου. Όσο για την ποιότητα ζωής που θα έχεις, ξέρεις ήδη.... 

Κάνε το τηλέφωνο στην κλινική, θα σε βοηθήσουν πάρα πολύ. Από αυτά που μου γράφεις νιώθω ότι είσαι αρκετά συνειδητοποιημένη για την κατάσταση σου και βλέπω ότι έχεις θέληση :). 
Περιμένω εντυπώσεις για το κεφίρ ;)

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου προβληματίζομαι πολύ με το βάρος που θέλεις να φτάσεις. Είσαι ήδη αρκετά αδύνατη. Αααχ αυτός ο πρωταθλητισμός... πόσα παιδιά τα οδηγεί σε διατροφικές διαταραχές....

Πέραν του προβλήματος της νευρικής βουλιμίας, χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε και την καθοδήγηση ενός διατροφολόγου που θα σου δώσει μία σωστή διατροφή ανάλογα με τις προπονήσεις σου και το πρόγραμμα σου. Ότι και να σου πω εγώ θα είναι ανεπαρκές σε ότι έχει να κάνει με διατροφή, και δυστυχώς στο Ελλάντα που ζούμε όσα παιδιά ασχολούνται σοβαρά με τον αθλητισμό ανάθεμα και αν λαμβάνουν διατροφικές συμβουλές από ειδικούς. 

Ξέρω ότι δεν θέλεις να το ακούσεις τώρα αυτό, αλλά θα χρειαστεί να βάλεις την υγεία σου και την προσπάθεια σου να απαλλαγείς από την νευρική βουλιμία πιο πάνω από την επιθυμία σου να ασχοληθείς επαγγελματικά με την πυγμαχία.... 
Ίσως να μπορέσεις να το παλέψεις παράλληλα, εξαρτάται από τα δικά σου ψυχικά αποθέματα, από το πόσο εθισμένη είσαι στην βουλιμία και στους εμετούς και από τους συμμάχους που θα βάλεις στην ζωή σου. 
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να γνωρίζει την κατάσταση; Από περίοδο πως τα πας;

----------


## lilouko 22

παλι καλα ναι ειμε οντος τυχερη μαλλον :)

το πηρα το τηλεφωνο στην κλινικη!εκλεισα ραντεβου για την αλλη δευτερα (δεν ειχε πιο πριν κανενα κενο αλλα δεν πειραζει)
γελαω και κλαιω!αχαχχαχαα, δεν παω καλααα! :')
(αλλα τα καταφερα και πηρα τηλεφωνο!)

εγω απο χτες πειραματιζομε με τις πιπεριες, εχουν πολυ λιγες θερμιδες και ειναι και θρεπτικες!
τωρα θα παω να παρω και το κεφιρ!;)

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου δεν ξέρεις τι χαρά μου έχεις δώσει! :roll:

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα πας θαυμάσια!! Είσαι μικρή σε ηλικία ωστόσο βλέπω ότι έχεις την ωριμότητα να κάνεις βήματα και να τολμήσεις. Να είσαι βέβαιη ότι δεν θα το μετανιώσεις. Στην κλινική βοηθάνε παααρα πολλά παιδιά γι αυτό δεν έχουν ραντεβού νωρίτερα. Καλή σου αρχή και θα περιμένω τα νέα σου με χαρά και ανυπομονησία :D

Λιλουκο μου με συγκίνησες με την ετοιμότητα σου και με την όρεξη σου να πολεμήσεις :starhit:
Δεν το κάνουν πολλά παιδιά αυτό, να το ξέρεις έχεις κάνει ήδη ένα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ βήμα!!!

----------


## lilouko 22

το ξερω πως ειναι δυσκολο και θα ειναι και ακομα πιο πολυ αλλα δεν πειραζει! το αθλημα μου το αγαπαω πραγματικα πολυ (ειναι πραγματικα ενα κομματι μου) και θα κανω τα αδυνατα δυνατα να τα καταφερω, δεν μπορω να το αφησω και πιστευω πως εχω την δυναμη να το παλεψω παραλιλα με την βουλιμια!γι αυτο αλλωστε το πιρα αποφαση να γινω καλα, ειχε αρχισει να επιρεαζει τις επιδοσεις μου!
η αληθεια ειναι πως στην Ελλαδα τα πραγματα οχι απλος δεν ειναι καλα.. αθλια ειναι, καμια υποστιριξη απο ειδικους! και οι προπονιτες μου μου λενε μονο να τρωω ισοροπιμενα αλλα δεν ξερουν και πολλα απο διατροφη.. :/

το οτι πασχω απο βουλιμια δεν το ξερει κανενας αλλος.. μονο εδω καταφερα να το πω!(γιαυτο κανω σα χαζη απο τη χαρα μου):bouncy:
ειχα παει να το πω στη γιαγια μου που εχουμε πιο καλες σχεσεις αλλα μολλις ειδα το πως ανισιχισε το γυρισα και της ειπα πως εχω πολυ ανχος μαλλον και γι αυτο με ενοχλει το στομαχι μου.
με τους γονεις μου δεν εχουμε σχεσεις.. δεν ασχολουντε και πολυ αλλα δεν με νιαζουν πια.. (παλιοτερα με στεναχωρουσε πολυ αυτο αλλα τωρα πια νιωθω σαν να μην με νιαζει) θελω ασφαλως να ειναι καλα και δεν θελω το κακο τους αλλα μεχρι εκει. καλημερα και καλινυχτα μονο.ετσι ειναι καλιτερα γιατι οταν προσπαθω να ερθουμε λιγο πιο κοντα παντα μαλωνουμε και αυτο με στεναχωρει.δεν με πειραζει πια και τοσο.τουλαχιστων πλεον οτι καταφερω στη ζωη μου θα το εχω καταφερει με την δικη μου δυναμη!:wink2:

----------


## Eli_ed

Χρησιμοποίησε την αγάπη σου για το άθλημα σου ώστε να σε τραβήξει μακριά από την βουλιμία, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρεις εφόσον το θέλεις τόσο πολύ :). Ήδη μέσα σε δύο μέρες έχεις κάνει τόσα πολλά βήματα :thumbup:
Αυτό από μόνο του υποδηλώνει μεγάλη θέληση! 
Όσο για τους γονείς σου, δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση δυστυχώς. Γνωρίζω κοπέλα που ήταν για χρόνια βουλιμική και κατάφερε να το ξεπεράσει χωρίς να το μοιραστεί με την οικογένεια της παρόλο που ζούσε και ζει μαζί τους. Πήγαινε στην ψυχολόγο της σχολής της για τρία χρόνια και το πάλεψε με καλή διατροφή και με την ψυχολόγο της. Τώρα είναι καλά και χαίρεται την ζωή της. Υπάρχει ελπίδα Λιλούκο μου, έχεις την δύναμη :)

Πάω να κάνω δουλίτσες και θα τα πούμε και αργότερα αν θέλεις. Ότι και να κάνεις, μην ξεχνάς ότι οι υποτροπές είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα. Και εγώ χθες έπεσα σε υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο λόγω κακής ψυχολογίας. Έχω μάθει όμως να ξυπνάω την επόμενη μέρα, να κάνω στην άκρη τις τύψεις και να προχωράω ακάθεκτη.

----------


## lilouko 22

αυτο που ειπες μολλις εγω τωρα εχω αρχισει να το σκεφτομε και πραγματικα νομιζω πως κανει δουλεια! 
ΑΥΡΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ και ακομα και να μην τα κατφερνουμε τοσο καλα καποιες μερες δεν πειραζει μπορουμε να ξαναπροσπαθισουμε.;)

(κανενας μα κανενας δεν αξιζει να σου χαλαει την ψυχολογια και να σε ριχνει)
πηγενε να κανεις τις δουλιτσες σου και τα ξαναλεμε οποτε μπορεις και εσυ.:)
πραγματικα με βοηθας πααααρα πολυ παντος να το ξερεις αυτο!σε ευχαριστω.:smilegrin:

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου εμένα πλέον δεν με επηρεάζει τόσο η άποψη των άλλων, τα προβλήματα μου έχουν να κάνουν με οικονομικά θέματα και με το γεγονός ότι εδώ και καιρό είμαι άνεργη. Ωστόσο κανένας λόγος δεν χρειάζεται να είναι αφορμή για να το ρίχνουμε στο φαγητό γιατί έτσι απλά προσθέτουμε περισσότερα προβλήματα στην ζωή μας. Θα δεις ότι αν μάθεις να ελέγχεις την διατροφή σου, θα μπορείς να διαχειρίζεσαι αυτά που σε απασχολούν με περισσότερη ψυχραιμία και διαύγεια. Αν εγώ δεν είχα την διατροφή αυτή που κάνω, στην κατάσταση που είμαι, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα είχα τουλάχιστον 10 κιλά περισσότερα και θα ήμουν και σε βαριά κατάθλιψη...

----------


## lilouko 22

καλημερα ελλη!
χτες το απογευμα τα εκανα χαλια..:sniff:
απογοητευτικα λιγο απο μενα αλλα μετα ειπα οκ ειναι λογικο να μην μπορω ακομα να το ελενχω σωστα?
τουλαχιστων εχω αρχισει να το μειωνω κατι ειναι κι αυτο :saint2:
σημερα εκανα ενα μικρο επεισοδιο στις δεκα.. οχι κατι μεγαλο ομως γιατι το εκοψα στη μεση και ας ηθελα να συνεχισω..
και εβγαλα μονο μερικα (πραγματικα ειμε σιχαμερη πιστευω πλεον.. :P)
α ζυγιστικα κιολας και με δειχνει 51,500 :sniffle:
αλλα αποφασισα πως για τρεις μερες δεν θα ζυγιστω ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ (απο αυριο δηλαδη) :saint2:
ελπιζω μεχρι τοτε να εχω ξαναπεσει τουλαχιστων στα 50.700!

εσυ ολα καλα εχτες?
αααα πηρα και κεφιρ και το δοκιμασα σημερα!!!ειναι νοστιμοοο και ξινουτσικο!τις συμπαθω εγω αυτες τις γευσεις που σε κανουν να στραβομουτσουνιαζεις.:wink2:

(α ηθελα να σου πω και οτι λεω να κατσω να γραψω σε ενα χαρτι οτι θελω να συζιτισω με τους ανθρωπους στην κλινικη, τις διατροφικες μου συνιθιες και τις προτιμισεις μου.καλη ιδεα δεν ειναι?)

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου καλημέρα :)
Αν λες ότι έκανες 2-3 επεισόδια την ημέρα και τώρα κάνεις ένα είναι πρόοδος. Επικεντρώσου στο να μην κάνεις περισσότερο από ένα την ημέρα και είναι ένα πρώτο μεγάλο βήμα :). Νιώσε καλά που κατάφερες να το περιορίσεις λοιπόν και μην νιώθεις τόσες τύψεις. Είπαμε μαχαίρι οι εμετοί δεν κόβονται. Συνέχισε πάραυτα να κάνεις το πρόγραμμα διατροφής σου και μετά το επεισόδιο σου σαν να μην έγινε. Η διατροφή σου είναι το κλειδί για να σε απομακρύνει από τα επεισόδια. Όσο συνεχίζεις να τρως ισορροπημένα, ακόμη και αν κάνεις ένα βουλιμικό, είναι πιο εύκολο να επανακάμψεις. Συνήθως το λάθος που κάνουμε είναι μετά από ένα υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο, λόγω τύψεων, να σταματάμε να τρώμε και μετά μας ανοίγει ανεξέλεγκτα η όρεξη και έτσι οδηγούμαστε σε νέο υπερφαγικό. Ένας τρόπος λοιπόν για να κόψεις τον φαύλο κύκλο είναι να συνεχίζεις ακόμη και μετά το επεισόδιο να τρως τα γεύματα σου κανονικά σαν να μην συνέβη. 

Χαίρομαι τόσο που σου άρεσε το κεφίρ! Να ξέρεις ότι είναι πολύ καλό να το πίνεις για πρωινό, ένα φλιτζάνι σίγουρα, θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ! Αν το επιθυμείς πίνε και ένα στο βραδινό σου για να ενεργοποιήσεις το πεπτικό σου και να εμπλουτίσεις το έντεράκι με καλά βακτήρια που θα το βοηθήσουν να κάνει ευκολότερη την πέψη. 
Όσο για την ριμαδοζυγαριά άστην στην άκρη γιατί μόνο άγχος θα σου προσθέσει σε αυτή τη φάση. Μην ανησυχείς, αν τρως ισορροπημένα δεν θα βάλεις βάρος, αλλά τις κατακρατήσεις δεν θα τις γλυτώσεις τώρα στην αρχή. Οπότε καλό είναι να μην τις βλέπεις και στην ζυγαριά και σε αγχώνουν. Αποχή είναι το καλύτερο αν μπορέσεις να το κάνεις. 
Είναι καλή ιδέα να γράψεις σε ένα χαρτί ότι απορίες έχεις πριν πας στο ραντεβού σου και να είσαι έτοιμη για να τους δώσεις πλήρες ιστορικό από το πως ξεκίνησε η όλη ιστορία με την βουλιμία. Όταν θα πας εκεί θα είσαι αρκετά φορτισμένη καθώς θα είναι η πρώτη φορά και πολλά πράγματα θα τα ξεχάσεις αν δεν τα έχεις σημειώσει. 

Εγώ χθες είχα μία καλή μέρα ευτυχώς. Νιώθω πρησμένη βέβαια και δεν τολμώ να ζυγιστώ μιας και έχω και περίοδο, αλλά ήδη σήμερα νιώθω πιο δυνατή και ήρεμη. Θα κάνω ευλαβικά την διατροφή μου και θα τρώω ανά τρίωρο για να μην πεινάω και μου μπαίνουν σκέψεις ... Χθες μπόρεσα να αποφύγω και το παγωτό που μου γύριζε στο μυαλό όλο το απόγευμα. Την γλίτωσα με μία κουταλιά :). Κατά τα άλλα ένιωθα χορτάτη όλη μέρα και με καλή ενέργεια, πήρα και το ποδήλατο μου και έκανα τις δουλίτσες μου και τις βόλτες μου και ανέβηκα κάπως.

----------


## lilouko 22

η αληθεια ειναι πως νιωθω φουσκομενη λιγο τωρα αλλα οκ.πινω πολυ περισσοτερο νερο απο οσο επινα πριν και εχω ξαναβαλει τις σαλατες στο παιχνιδι.:wink1:
το κεφιρ λεω να το πινω το βραδακι για να με γεμιζει!
εγω χτες εψησα πιπεριες στην τοστιερα (βαριομουν να βαλω τυγανι ή να αναψω φουρνο και πειραματιστικα)
τις αφησα αρκετη ωριτσα αλλα γινανε πολυ μαλακες και ωραιες.σημερα λεω να κανω καμια αυτοσχεδια σουπα με λαχανικα για να ηρεμισει τελειως το στομαχι μου.:)

χερομε πολυ που τα καταφερνεις! (το ατιμο το παγωτο ειναι νοστιμο και εγω συγκρατιθικα και ασ το θελα χτες);)

----------


## Eli_ed

Δοκίμασε να πίνεις το κεφίρ για πρωινό, ειδικά στην αρχή. Όταν είναι εντελώς άδειο το στομάχι μας έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Εγώ προσωπικά έχω δει ότι η καλύτερη ώρα για να το πιω είναι η πρωινή. Ωστόσο μπορείς να πίνεις και το βράδυ αν θέλεις :). Επίσης βάλε στο παιχνίδι όσο πιο πολλά ωμά τρόφιμα μπορείς κυρίως λαχανικά, φρούτα και καρπούς. Οι ξηροί καρποί (ανάλατοι - άψητοι) και ειδικά οι μουλιασμένοι, αν τους συνδυάσεις με φρούτο ( στα σνακ σου) είναι τρομερά χορταστικοί σε μικρές ποσότητες μάλιστα. ʼσε που όταν τους μουλιάζεις απελευθερώνουν ένζυμα που είναι πολυ χρήσιμα για την υγεία μας και την καλύτερη πέψη τους. Επίσης είναι και ανορεξιογόνοι, επειδή ακριβώς είναι πολλοί θρεπτικοί! Μην φοβάσαι τις θερμίδες τους, τους μουλιασμένους ξηρούς καρπούς δεν μπορείς να τους φας σε μεγάλη ποσότητα ;) ειδικά αν τους συνοδεύσεις με ένα φρούτο. Είναι το καλυτερο και θρεπτικότερο σνακ που μπορείς να επιλέξεις ειδικά σε ημέρες προπόνησης ;)

----------


## lilouko 22

αμε, θα τα δοκιμασω αυτα που μου ειπες.αυτο για τους ξηρους καρπους πρωτη φορα το ακουω.πολυ ενδιαφερον.;)
και για ποση ωρα να τους μουλιασω?
προπονιση εχω ευτυχως καθε μερα (φτου φτου φτου παλι καλα) και τα σαβατοκιριακα ξεκουραση ή θαλασσα (σαν πιο χαλαρη ασκηση) αλλα μην ανισιχεις γιατι κοιμαμε οσο μπορω αρκετα :P

εχουν οντος αρκετες θερμιδες αλλα αμα τους τρως σε μικρη ποσοτιτα κανουν πολυ καλο.εχω και στο σπιτι οποτε θα δοκιμασω να τους εχω προχειρους αμα πεινασω.:)

----------


## Eli_ed

Μούλιασε τους για όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς εγώ συνήθως τους μουλιάζω για 2-3 ώρες αλλά και για 20 λεπτάκια να τους μουλιάσεις αν δεν προλαβαίνεις και πάλι καλό είναι. Μαζί με το φρούτο σου θα σου δώσουν τέτοια ενέργεια που σίγουρα θα δεις και καλύτερες επιδόσεις στις προπονήσεις σου ;)
Η ενδεικνυόμενη ποσότητα είναι 1 με 2 κ.σ. προ μουλιάσματος.

----------


## lilouko 22

οταν μουλιαστουν φουσκωνουν κιολας?
θα το δοκιμασω συγουρα.:tumble:
(αχ περιμενω πως και πως την δευτερα να δω τι θα μου πουν):wink2:

----------


## Eli_ed

Ναι ναι φουσκώνουν και μαλακώνουν :). Το νεράκι μετά το μούλιασμα ρίξτο σε καμιά γλαστρούλα θα κάνει καλό και στο φυτό ;)

----------


## lilouko 22

μια χαρα θα το δοκιμασω!:grin:

----------


## lilouko 22

καλημερααα!
χτες τα πηγα καλουτσικα, εκανα μονο ενα μικρο βουλιμικο και αυτο καταφερα να το σταματισω στη μεση (οπως σου ειχα πει) και απο κει και μετα ολα μια χαρα.δεν εκανα κανενα αλλο!:grin:
εφαγα κανονικα το μεσημερι την σουπα με τα λαχανικα, λιγο ψωμακι και λιγο τυρι και το βραδυ μια σαλατα με γιαουρτι και 3-4 ξιρους καρπους.. κατι ειναι και αυτο τουλαχιστων δεν κανω παραπανω απο ενα και αυτο το ψιλοελενχω..
καλυτερεψε και ο λεμος μου που τις τελευτεες βδομαδες ειχε γινει αστα να πανε..:wink2:

να σου πω, στην κλινικη μηπως ξερεις να μου πεις τι θα πρεπει να κανω εκει και γενικοτερα τι θα μου πουν?δεν εχω ιδεα τι θα γινει..:blush:

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλησπέρα Λιλούκο μου!
Βασικά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς θα κάνεις, αλλά ξέρω ότι έχουν διαθέσιμους και ψυχολόγους και διατροφολόγους που θα σε ακούσουν και θα σε συμβουλέψουν για το τι διατροφή χρειάζεσαι για να περιορίσεις τα βουλιμικά και να μάθεις ψυχολογικά να διαχειρίζεσαι και να μπλοκάρεις τα επεισόδια. Νομίζω ότι θα μπορείς να κλείνεις ραντεβού και να πας μία φορά την εβδομάδα και να σε βλέπουν και να παρακολουθούν την πορεία σου. 

Πιθανότατα θα σου ζητήσουν να συμπληρώνεις ένα ημερολόγιο για το τι τρως, πως νιώθεις όταν τρως και να κάνεις και μία καταγραφή των βουλιμικών επεισοδίων σου, ώστε να τους δώσεις υλικό να δουλέψουν μαζί σου. Παράλληλα μπορεί σε αυτό το ημερολόγιο να σου ζητήσουν να γράφεις συναισθήματα, βαθμό πείνας και βαθμό απόλαυσης. Είναι σημαντικό να σημειώνεις το ημερολόγιο που θα σου δώσουν γιατί με αυτό θα μπορέσετε να συνεργαστείτε και να σε βοηθήσουν περισσότερο και πιο αποτελεσματικά. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς δουλεύουν αλλά ξέρω ότι έχει νέους ανθρώπους, με μεγάλη εμπειρία σε διατροφικές διαταραχές και πολλές γνώσεις επί του θέματος. Εκεί σίγουρα θα νιώσεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνη σου στο πρόβλημα και θα αποκτήσεις συμμάχους στην προσπάθεια σου. 

Θα σε στηρίξουν πολύ θα το δεις. Ανυπομονώ να μάθω τα νέα σου την Δευτέρα :D

----------


## Eli_ed

Επειδή έχουν πολλά ραντεβού κάθε μέρα, δεν ξερω πόσο χρόνο αφιερώνουν σε κάθε ραντεβού τους και τι ακριβώς γίνεται. Μην περιμένεις πάντως πολλά από την πρώτη μέρα, θα χρειαστεί να μείνεις πιστή στα ραντεβού σου και να χτίσεις μαζί τους μία σχέση εμπιστοσύνης και μοιράσματος σιγά σιγά.

----------


## lilouko 22

θα εχει και γιατρους ετσι? (εκτος απο τους ψυχολογους) γιατι εχω προβλημα με τα νυχια μου και λιγο με τα μαλλια μου, οποτε ελεγα να ρωτισω αμα μπορω να κανω εκει εξετασεις γενικες. 
επεισις μπορει να μου δωσουν καποιο διατροφικο πλανο πιο μετα?(γιατι με βοηθουν πολυ εμενα αυτα)

συγνωμη που σε πριζω με ολες τις ερωτισεις μου :rolleyes: και σε ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ που καθεσε και με ακους :)

----------


## lilouko 22

(σημερα ηταν μια χαλια μερα.. τα εκανα ολα χαλια ενω ξεκινισα καλα πριν το μεσημερι τα χαλασα ολα και μετα προσπαθισα να φαω μεσημεριανο αλλα δεν μπορεσα να κρατισω τιποτα τελικα μετα πηγα προπονιση και αφου γυρισα εφαγα βραδυνο αλλα ουτε αυτο μπορεσα να το κρατισω, μπορει να φαω κανενα μαρουλοφυλλο με λεμονι μπας και το αντεξω.. :/)

ελπιζω εσυ να τα πηγες καλα :wink2:

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλούτσικα είμαι Λιλούκο μου το παλεύω :)
Χαίρομαι αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω έστω και λίγο σε αυτό που περνάς. Και εννοείται πως δεν με κουράζεις! 
Δεν πειράζει που δεν τα πήγες καλά σήμερα, να ξέρεις ότι μετά από καλές μέρες έρχεται συνήθως μία κάκιστη και μετά αρχίζει πάλι η άνοδος. Εξαντλητικό το ξέρω γι αυτό δεν είναι καλό να το περνάς μόνη σου.
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα σου δώσουν διατροφικό πλάνο και μάλιστα εξατομικευμένο στις δικές σου ανάγκες που είναι αυξημένες λόγω προπόνησης. Μην περιμένεις όμως κάτι που θα το τηρείς κατά γράμμα. Αυτό που θα κάνουν είναι να σε εκπαιδεύσουν να τρως σωστά, σε σωστούς συνδυασμούς, ανά τρεις ώρες περίπου και να σου δώσουν διατροφικά τρικ για να αποφεύγεις τις λιγούρες και τις υπογλυκαιμίες ώστε να μην οδηγείσαι εύκολα σε βουλιμικά. Θα σε εκπαιδεύσουν σε μία διατροφή που θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σου και να την προσαρμόζεις εσύ όπως σε εξυπηρετεί ανάλογα την καθημερινότητα σου και τις διαθέσεις σου. Ουσιαστικά θα σε μάθουν από την αρχή να τρως σωστά και ισορροπημένα ώστε να αναπληρώσεις τις βιοχημικές σου ελλείψεις και σιγά σιγά να μπορέσεις να νιώσεις ότι έχεις κάποιον έλεγχο στην διατροφή σου. Πιθανότατα να σου συστήσουν να λάβεις και κάποια συμπληρώματα διατροφής, όπως πολυβιταμίνες και προβιοτικά. 
Αυτά ξέρω πάνω κάτω από προσωπική εμπειρία, μιας και πάω σε έναν διατροφολόγο που έχει περάσει και από την κλινική και είναι εξειδικευμένος σε διατροφικές διαταραχές. Αυτός μου έμαθε όλα όσα ξέρω και μου έχει αλλάξει την ζωή μου. Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσουν και εσένα να αλλάξεις και την δική σου ζωή προς το καλύτερο και να είσαι καλά και ευτυχισμένη.
Μην στεναχωριέσαι για το σήμερα, αύριο ξεκινάει μία καινούρια μέρα! Φάε το πρωί ένα καλό πρωινό, και συνέχισε με τα γεύματα σου κανονικότατα :)

----------


## lilouko 22

δεν με βοηθας απλα λιγο αλλα παρα πολυ πραγματικα!;)
και εγω ετσι ελπιζω, την περιμενω πως και πως την δευτερα.. :wink2:

εγω παω για νανι γιατι ειμε λιγο πτομα με ολα τα σημερινα.
θα τα πουμε!;)
φιλια και καλινυχτα!

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου πως είσαι; 
Χαίρομαι πως νιώθεις ότι λαμβάνεις βοήθεια :)

Ήθελα μόνο να σου πω ότι ανεξάρτητα από το πως θα είσαι αυτές τις μέρες, μην αναβάλεις το ραντεβού σου της Δευτέρας, γιατί ακόμη και χάλια να είσαι θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις καλύτερα ;). Εγώ όσες φορές το έκανα να αναβάλω το ραντεβού μου με τον διατροφολόγο μου μετά έλεγα γιατί το έκανα η χαζή, θα είχα κερδίσει έδαφος! :crazy:
Τώρα που δεν τα έχω πάει καθόλου καλά αυτό το μήνα δεν θέλω να πατήσω στο γραφείο του την Δευτέρα που έχω και εγώ το ραντεβού μου, αλλά θα με πάω με το ζόρι για να συζητήσουμε τα θέματα που έχω. Ξέρω ότι στην τελική θα με βοηθήσει και θα με κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα... 

Να έχεις ένα υπέροχο ΣΚ χωρίς πίεση και κυρίως χωρίς τύψεις :kiss:

----------


## lilouko 22

οχι δεν θα το αναβαλω, ισα ισα που ανιπομονω να ερθει το αυριο να παω να με δουν!εχω λιγο ανχος βεβαια αλλα θελω επιτελους να κανω μια σωστη αρχη.:wink2:
δεν ηταν πολυ καλες αυτες οι μερες αλλα το παλεψα.. ακομα και εαν εκανα επεισοδια.
χτες εκανα παλι ενα μικρο το βραδυ αλλα μετα που αδιασα και ηρεμισα ηπια νερακι και μολλις ηρεμισε και το στομαχι μου εφαγα λιγα χορτα με λεμονι γιατι δεν ηθελα να κανω παλι το γνωστο που κοιμαμε νηστικη.ετσι και αλλιως αν ειναι χωρις λαδι και μονο με λεμονι εχουν ελαχιστες θερμιδες οποτε δεν ειχα και ανχος!;)

δεν πειραζει που δεν τα πηγες πολυ καλα αυτον τον μηνα ειμε σιγουρη πως απο δω και περα θα τα πας καλυτερα!:smilegrin:

αυριο θα σου πω πως πηγε, θα περιμενω να μου πεις και εσυ τι εγινε με τον διαιτολογο.;)

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου περιμένω με αγωνία τα νέα σου από το ραντεβού σου! 
Εγώ πήγα στον διατροφολόγο μου σήμερα και είχαμε μία πολύ καλή κουβέντα που με βοήθησε πολύ και μου έδωσε δύναμη να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο. Θα στα πω αναλυτικά μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο :D

Καλή εβδομάδα να έχουμε! :kiss:

----------


## lilouko 22

καλη εβδομαδα Ελλη μου!:spin:

λοιπον πηγε πολυ καλα πιστευω.τους εκανε εντυπωση που πηγα μονη μου και οχι με τους δικους μου.εκανα μια μεγαααλη συζιτιση με μια γιατρο, με μετρισε και μου εφτιαξε μια καρτελα.ειπαμε πολλα πραγματα για το σπιτι, τη ζωη μου και τα διατροφικα προβληματα.μου ειπε πως απ οτι βλεπει εχω λιγο καταθληψη αλλα αυτα θα τα συζιτισω καλυτερα με την ψυχολογο με την οποια θα κλεισω ραντεβου για την αλλη δευτερα που θα με ξαναδει αυτη η γιατρος.
μου προτινε να μιλισει με τους γονεις μου αλλα της ξεκαθαρισα πως αυτο δεν θελω να γινει.
γενικα ηταν καλο κλιμα και οι ανθρωποι αρκετα φιλικοι.νομιζω με τον καιρο θα ειμαστε ακομη καλυτερα!
με ειδε και η διατροφολογος και ειπαμε λιγα πραγματα μονο που δεν ειχε πολυ χρονο.μου εφτιαξε ενα πλανο και μου ειπε οτι αν το τιρισω δεν θα παρω βαρος.με ανισιχει λιγο αυτο γιατι μου φενοντε υπερβολικα πολλα αυτα που πρεπει να τρωω..:crazy:

σημερα αρχισα να το ακολουθω.. εκανα δυστυχως λιγο εμετο πριν λιγο (πραγματικα μου ηρθε πολυ αυτο το φαι)
αλλα οκ, δεν τα παραταω θα πιω μπολικο νερακι τωρα και το μεσημερι κανονικα το μεσημεριανο που μου εχει βαλει με την σαλατουλα του και ολα.(μονο το ψωμι δεν μπορω να τρωω, το πρωι το εφαγα αλλα με το μεσημεριανο δεν θελω ποτε να τρωω ψωμι)
παντος θα το παλεψω!ειμε χαρουμενη που πηγα εκει και εκανα μια γερη αρχη (φτου φτου φτου)

με την διατροφολογο εχω ραντεβου σε 3 εβδομαδες ξανα, δυστυχως δεν ειχε κανενα πιο νωρις αλλα δεν πειραζει ενταξει μωρε.:)

μολλις βρεις χρονο πες μου τα δικα σουυυ!;)

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου δεν ξέρεις τι χαρά μου δίνεις!!! Είμαι τόσο περήφανη για σένα για το τόσο τεράστιο βήμα που αποφάσισες να κάνεις!!!
Μην ανησυχείς για την διατροφολόγο, σε αυτό το κομμάτι μπορώ και εγώ να σε βοηθήσω γιατί όσο να ναι κάποιες γνώσεις με τον καιρό τις έχω αποκτήσει ;). Την επόμενη φορά που θα πας στο ραντεβού με την διατροφολόγο σου προτείνω να κάνεις το εξής που βοηθάει πολύ για την συνεργασία σας. Κάνε λίστα με τις τροφές που θεωρείς "απαγορευμένες" και τις τροφές που νιώθεις καλά να τρως χωρίς τύψεις. Έτσι θα μπορέσετε να στήσετε ένα διατροφολόγιο που σου ταιριάζει καλύτερα και δεν θα σκέφτεσαι τις βόλτες στην τουαλέτα τόσο συχνά. 

Δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση που σου φαίνονται πολλά αυτά που σου έβαλε, αλλά βάζω και το χέρι μου στην φωτιά ότι δεν θα παχύνεις αν κάνεις το πρόγραμμα σου σωστά και δεν καταφεύγεις σε αφαγίες. Το μαγικό με αυτή τη διατροφή (τριάδες και δυάδες ανά τρίωρα) είναι ότι κρατάει τον μεταβολισμό μας σε υψηλά επίπεδα και δεν βάζουμε βάρος εύκολα. Να φανταστείς εγώ που αυτό το μήνα έφαγα τον άμπακο δεν έβαλα καθόλου πόντους και έχω απλά μία κακράτηση και άντε να έχω βάλει ένα κιλό μέσα σε πέντε βδομάδες με αρκετά υπερφαγικά!!!! Ο μεταβολισμός μου πλέον δουλεύει σε υψηλότερους ρυθμούς και επειδή έχω αποκτήσει γενικά καλύτερες διατροφικές συνήθειες δεν τρώω τις ποσότητες που έτρωγα κάποτε στα υπερφαγικά μου. 

Για συμπληρώματα προλάβατε να μιλήσετε; Αν όχι σου συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα να πάρεις σπιρουλίνες, που είναι φυσικό συμπλήρωμα διατροφής, θα σε βοηθήσει και στην μείωση της βουλιμίας αλλά και θα σου δώσει περισσότερη ενέργεια για τις προπονήσεις σου ;). Κεφιράκι πίνουμε; Είδες καμία διαφορά στο πεπτικό σου; 

Τα δικά μου νέα τώρα :). Αποφάσισα να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο κάθε πρωί για να φτιάξω καλύτερη ψυχολογία και να βγαίνω από το σπίτι. Έτσι από χθες πηγαίνω με το που ξυπνάω στο γυμναστήριο και κάνω ότι πρόγραμμα έχει εκείνη την ώρα. Χθες έκανα γιόγκα και ελλειπτικό, σήμερα έκανα ασκήσεις ενδυνάμωσης. Και έκανα και το ποδηλατάκι μου το απόγευμα και στάνιαρα κάπως. Με βοήθησε πολύ και το ραντεβού μου με τον διατροφολόγο μου που είχαμε μία τόσο καλή και εμψυχωτική κουβέντα. Έτσι άρχισα να προσέχω καλύτερα την διατροφή μου και άρχισα και πάλι να κάνω καταγραφή ημερολογίου. Θα πηγαίνω πιο συχνά για ένα διάστημα ώστε να πάρω λίγο τα πάνω μου. Νιώθω ήδη να έχω περισσότερη ενέργεια και καλύτερη διάθεση και ελπίζω συνεχίζοντας με αυτούς τους στόχους που έθεσα, να ανεβάσω ψυχολογία και να διαχειριστώ καλύτερα και τα προσωπικά θέματα που με απασχολούν. 

Λιλούκο μου σου εύχομαι μία καλή αρχή και καλή δύναμη. Έχεις ήδη κάνει το σημαντικότερο βήμα και είναι αξιοθαύμαστο το γεγονός ότι τόλμησες μόνη σου να πας στην μονάδα. Εύχομαι να λάβεις την βοήθεια που έχεις τόσο ανάγκη και να βελτιώσεις την ποιότητα της ζωής σου. Έχε μόνο ένα πράμα στο νου σου που μου είχε πει και εμένα ο διατροφολόγος μου, τα ραντεβού σου με την μονάδα θα είναι ιερά και δεν θα τα αναβάλεις για κανέναν λόγο! Ακόμη και αν σέρνεσαι ψυχολογικά ή από κούραση εκεί θα πας και θα παίρνεις δύναμη. Κάτω από οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες θα παίρνεις το κορμάκι σου και θα πας να συζητήσεις και να ανοίξεις την ψυχούλα σου. Αν το κάνεις αυτό πίστεψε θα είναι θέμα χρόνου να ξεπεράσεις την βουλιμία :kiss:

Είσαι μοναδική περίπτωση Λιλούκο μου να το ξέρεις αυτό. Είναι σπάνιο παιδιά στην ηλικία σου να πηγαίνουν από μόνα τους και να ζητάνε βοήθεια. Αυτό και μόνο αποδεικνύει την τεράστια θέληση σου για μία καλύτερη ζωή. :thumbup:

----------


## lilouko 22

χαιρομε πολυ που τα πας και εσυ τοσο καλα!:smilegrin:
(θα σκεφτω τι αποριες εχω περι διατροφης και θα σου πω)

οοολα αυτα που μου λες τα εχω υποψην μου και δεν θα χασω τα ραντεβου μου.μετα απο την χαζομαρουλα που εκανα πριν (εκανα λιγο εμετο γιατι μου φενονταν πολλα αυτα που ειχα φαει) ηπια το νερακι μου και εφαγα σωστο μεσημεριανο, μια παλαμη κοτοπουλο με ενα φλιτζ. ρυζι και σαλατα, ηπια και ενα ποτιρι νερο και ειμε πολυ καλυτερα.(και δεν εκανα ουτε υπερφαγικο ουτε εμετο):yes:

ακομα δεν μπορω να τα φαω ολα αυτα που μου εχει βαλει (και δεν θελω κιολας) αλλα τρωω το μισο απο την ποσοτιτα τους για να μην μενω καθολου νιστικη.

κεφιρακι πινουμε αμε αμε.το πρωι αντι για το ενα ποτιρι γαλα ηπια ενα ποτιρι κεφιρ.κανει οντος πολυ καλο στο στομαχι και το πεπτικο και επιδι εχει πιο ξινουτσικη γευση σου περνει και την λιγουρα.:wink1:

απο θρεπτικα στοιχεια μου εγραψαν εκει πολλεεεεες εξετασεις αλλα μου ειπε η διατροφολογος οτι καλο θα ειναι πριν την προπονιση μου να πινω φυσικο χυμο μεσα σε νερο σε αναλογια 50-50 και βλεπουμε
οσον αφορα την σπιρουλινα εχω στο σπιτι αλλα ακομα το στομαχι μου δεν ειναι πολυ καλα και με δυσκολευε στο να χωνεψω τις καψουλες οταν ειχα παρει, σε καμια βδομαδα πιστευω να εχω σταματισει σχεδον τους εμετους και να περνω που και που!

να ξερεις πως με την ασκηση οχι μονο θα σφιξεις ακομα πιο πολυ το σωμα σου αλλα θα ανεβει και η διαθεση σου και η αυτοπεπιθιση σου στα υψη!:wink1:
μονο να μην πηγενεις τελιως νηστικη, να πινεις εστω μισο ποτιρακι απο φρεσκοστιμενο χυμο, ετσι καις και πιο πολυ και εχεις δυναμη για να αποδοσεις.

συνεχισε ετσι!ειμε σιγουρη οτι θα τα καταφερουμε!
α και αυτο με την λιστα θα το κανω!:wink1:

----------


## Eli_ed

Ναι Λιλούκο μου αυτά συζητούσα χθες και με τον διατροφολόγο μου που του είπα ότι ξεκίνησα πρωινή άσκηση. Είπαμε να πίνω λίγο χυμό ή ένα τσάι με μέλι παγωμένο ή να τρώω ένα φρούτο και βουρ για gym. Αν δεν σηκώνει το στομάχι μου θα παίρνω μαζί μου μία μπανάνα και θα την τρώω στο γυμναστήριο όταν νιώσω ότι το στομάχι μου δέχεται φαγητό. Βλέπεις και εγώ το πρωί έχω ευαίσθητο στομάχι και δεν μπορώ να τρώω κατευθείαν με το που ξυπνάω, θέλω να περάσει 1 ώρα πρώτα. 
Όσο για την σχέση άσκησης και διάθεσης το έχω διαπιστώσει και μου έχει φάει τα αυτιά και ο διατροφολόγος μου γι αυτό και το κάνω ειδικά στην προκειμένη φάση. Είναι το μόνο πράγμα που μπορώ να κάνω αυτή τη στιγμή και να πάρω δυνάμεις και να στρώσω ψυχολογία. Οπότε ναι το καθιερώνω, από εδώ και πέρα με το που θα ανοίγω το μάτι βουρ και όξω από την πόρτα! :lol:

Όσο για σένα Λιλούκο μου άκου το σώμα σου και μην το πιέζεις. Δοκιμάζοντας και βλέποντας. Να ξέρεις ότι από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε οπότε μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά για να μάθεις ακόμη περισσότερα ;). Όσο για τις ποσότητες του φαγητού αν δεν αντέχεις προς το παρόν τρώγε λιγότερο, απλά φρόντιζε να τρως από όλα και ανά τρίωρο. Και αν δεν συμπαθείς το ψωμί στο μεσημεριανό σου φάε ένα μικρό κρητικό παξιμάδι ή λίγο ρύζι ή πατάτα ή βραστό καλαμπόκι κτλ

----------


## Dark Elf

Σε νιωθω απολυτα!Ειμαι εγκλωβισμενη στο φαυλο κυκλο των διατροφικων διαταραχων(ανορεξια-βουλιμια) απο τα 16 και ειμαι 19...Η νοσος των διατροφικων διαταραχων ειναι μια κατασταση που για να ξεπεραστει χρειαζεται συγκροτηση,προγραμμα,οργαν ωση,συνεπεια,ευσυνειδησια και πρωτιστως ακλονιτη θεληση για μεταβολη της επικρατουσας πραγματικοτητας απο τη πλευρα του πασχοντα!Εν ολιγοις,εχοντας κανει καποιο διαστημα ψυχοθεραπειας θα σου πω πως ναι μεν μπορει να σε βοηθησει οχι ομως να κανει θαυματα.Καθετι σε αυτη τη ζωη απαιτει προσπαθεια και προσωπικο αγωνα και θεληση για να το πετυχουμε!Συνεπως,σου προτεινω να ζητησεις βοηθεια απο μια μοναδα διατροφικων διαταραχων εξειδικευμενη για εφηβους,οπως εκανα και θα συνεχισω να κανω τωρα που τελειωσα τις πανελληνιες!Ο ψυχολογος δεν ειναι μαγος για να σου κανει τικ με το μαγικο του ραβδακι και ολα να αλλαξουν,ουτε και η διατροφολογος ειναι νεραιδα που θα σε κανει να παψεις να κανεις βουλιμικα και εμμετους.Ειναι ομως πολυτιμοι βοηθοι στην κοπιωδη προσπαθεια που θα ξεκινησεις εαν το θελησεις!!! Εγω ξεκινησα(ευτυχως πριν παω στο νοσοκομειο)σε αυτη τη μονοδα,την οποια σου συστηνω ανεπιφυλακτα καθως ολο το προσωπικο ειναι ειδικευμενο στις διατροφικες διαταραχες για εφηβους.Προκειται για εκπληκτικους ανθρωπους,με την πραγματικη εννοια της λεξης ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ!Ειναι μοναδα που υπαγεται στο νοσοκομειο παιδων(δεν εχει καμια σχεση με νοσοκομειο μην τρομαζεις)και ετσι το ποσο που πληρωνεις ειναι συμβολικο! Σου παραθετω το συνδεσμο http://www.youth-health.gr/gr/index.php Ο,τι και αν χρειαστεις θα ειμαι εδω αν θες παμε και μαζι!Βρισκεται στους Αμπελοκηπους(Πας με τρενο και μετρο)Μην αφησεις τα χρονια να περασουν και αρπαξε καθε λεπτο της μικρης ζωης που μας εχει δοθει απο αυτο που αλλοι ονομαζουν θεο,αλλοι φυση και αλλοι υπερφυσικη δυναμη!Ειναι στο χερι σου ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΤΟ!!!

----------


## Dark Elf

Μολις διαβασα ολο το τοπικ και πηρα ανελπιστη χαρα γιατι συνειδητοποιησα πως εχεις ηδη παει εκει που σου προτεινω!!!!!!!Εγω παω 3 χρονια εκει ποτε βεβαια δεν εκανα ολοκληρωμενη θεραπεια καθως την διεκοπτα!Τωρα ομως που τελειωσα τις πανελληνιες επιστρεφω!!!!!Μπορει και να σε δω μια μερα αλλα να μην ξερω οτι εισαι εσυυυυ!!!!Χαχαχαχα πολυ ενθουσιαστηκα,γιατι οταν ειχα πρωτοαναφερει εδω αυτη την μοναδα δεν ηταν γνωστη και οταν την προτεινα συνηθως δεν επερναν το θαρρος να πανε!Ελα δωσε παμε γερα!!!Μην σου φαινονται πολλα,και εμενα ετσι μου φαινονταν ομως ειναι ακριβως σχεδιασμενα επανω στο ατομο!Καλη συνεχεια και ευχομαι να σε γνωρισω και απο κοντα!

----------


## Eli_ed

Dark Elfaki τι κάνεις βρε; Καιρό είχες να περάσεις από τα μέρη μας :D. Την ξέρω και εγώ την μονάδα γιατί ο διατροφολόγος μου δούλευε εκεί πριν χρόνια και πλέον εκπαιδεύει και άλλους επαγγελματίες στις διατροφικές διαταραχές. Πράγματι όσα άτομα ;έχω γνωρίσει που δουλεύουν στην μονάδα είναι εκτός από εξειδικευμένα και ιδιαίτερα ευσυνείδητοι και καλοσυνάτοι άνθρωποι. 
Καλή επιτυχία στην νέα σου προσπάθεια Dark Elf :bigsmile:

----------


## lilouko 22

πολυ χαιρομε Ελλη που το χεις παρει τοσο ζεστα με τη γυμναστικη!!!(φτου σου φτου σου)
οτι αποριες εχεις περι γυμναστικης να μου λες, οπως και εγω με τη διατροφη.
:P

ναι πλεον δεν με πιεζω, τρωω απλα πιο μικρες ποσοτιτες η ενα απο τα δυο πραγματα για αρχη και μετα βλεπουμε!
επειδη δεν τρωω γενικα ψωμι και μακαρονια και το ειπα στη διατροφολογο μου εχει βαλει αρκετες φορες ρυζι οποτε ειμαι ενταξι.ε συνιθως οταν μου φενοντε πολλα αυτα που πρεπει να φαω βγαζω το ψωμι.:wink2:

Dark Elf σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.οπως θα διαβασες μαλλον πιο πριν εγω ταλαιπορω τον εαυτο μου γυρω στον ενα χρονο.και γω στα 16 μου αρχισα.
στη μοναδα ειναι οντος ολοι τους ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ.οταν εφυγα απο κει ημουν πολυ καλυτερα και πιο αισιοδοξη!:wink2:
ακομα βεβεα ειμαι στην αρχη αλλα πιστευω θα τα καταφερω.
την δευτερα το απογευμα θα γνωρισω την ψυχολογο.

αυτην την φορα μην τα παρατισεις, το αξιζουμε πιστευω να εχουμε μια κανονικη ζωη και μπορουμε να το καταφερουμε κιολας!;)

αμα θες μια μερα να κανονισουμε να βρεθουμε εκει.:)

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου καλησπέρα!
Σε ευχαριστώ για τη γυμναστική αν και μην φανταστείς δεν κάνω τρελά πράγματα απλά προσπαθώ να βρίσκω πράγματα που με ευχαριστούν και τα κάνω :). Κάνω διάφορα προγράμματα στο γυμναστήριο (ζούμπα, γιόγκα κ.α.) και όταν βαριέμαι πάω με το ποδήλατο μου καμιά βόλτα για να ξελαμπικάρω. Σήμερα πήγα για πρωινή ποδηλατάδα :D

Θέλω να προσέξεις το εξής στην διατροφή σου το οποίο είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Χρειάζεται για να λειτουργήσει σωστά η διατροφή να μην αποκλίσεις από κανένα σου γεύμα ή σνακ τους συνδυασμούς που σου δίνει η διατροφολόγος. Και αυτό γιατί με την ταυτόχρονη κατανάλωση κάτι φρέσκου, πρωτεΐνης και υδατάνθρακα γίνεται η παραγωγή σεροτονίνης και η μεταφορά της στον εγκέφαλο μας για να νιώθουμε καλά και πλήρης με το γεύμα μας. Γι αυτό σου είπα να μην αποκλίσεις τον υδατάνθρακα από το γεύμα σου. Εγώ παίρνω τα μίνι κρίθινα παξιμάδια και τρώω ένα ή δύο όταν δεν θέλω να φάω κάτι άλλο σε υδατάνθρακα. Είναι πολύ ελαφριά και πλούσια σε φυτικές ίνες. Μπορείς επίσης να πάρεις ρυζογκοφρέτες ή καλαμποκογκοφρέτες που είναι πάρα πολύ ελαφριές και δεν βαραίνουν καθόλου το στομάχι και να τρως μαζί με το γεύμα σου, απλά για να κάνεις τον συνδυασμό της τριάδας. Τα ενδιάμεσα σνακ είναι για να κρατάμε την γλυκόζη στο αίμα μας σταθερή ώστε να μην έχουμε μετά από ώρες αφαγίας υπογλυκαιμίες και άρα τάση για υπερφαγία. Τα σνακ πρέπει να αποτελούνται ιδανικά από κάτι φρέσκο (λαχανικό ή φρούτο) και έναν σύνθετο κατά προτίμηση υδατάνθρακα όπως π.χ. ένα προϊόν ολικής άλεσης ή ακόμη καλύτερα λίγους μουλιασμένους ωμούς ξηρούς καρπούς. Θα δεις ότι όσο πιο θρεπτικά τρως τόσο περισσότερο θα αυξάνεται η διάθεση σου, η ενέργεια σου και θα μειώνονται οι τάσεις για βουλιμία. Σκέψου ότι η τροφή σου είναι η αντιβίωση που θα χρειάζεται να λαμβάνεις ανά τρεις ώρες προκειμένου να γίνεις καλά! :)

----------


## Dark Elf

Ελλη μου ναι εχω πολυ καιρο γιατι εδινα πανελληνιες και ειχα πεσει με τα μουτρα στο διαβασμα!!!Καλα ειμαι σχετικα παντα μα μου ελειψε η συντροφια μας εδω!Τι κανεις εισαι καλα?
Πως τα πας?
Λιλουκο μου παμε γερα με τσαμπουκα και οταν θες να τα πουμε και απο κοντα!Εγω θα κλεισω αυριο ραντεβου δεν ξερω ποτε θα με βαλουν!Ενα θα σου πω η ψυχολογος ειναι σπουδαιος ανθρωπος-εαν σε αναλαβει η ιδια με εμενα-

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλά είμαι Ελφάκι μου :). 
Έχω τα πάνω και τα κάτω μου και παλεύω και εγώ με την δική μου διατροφική διαταραχή. Μετά από 1.5 χρόνο προσπάθειας νιώθω ήδη αρκετές αλλαγές αν και το βάρος μου ακόμη να επανέλθει σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Αρκούμαι στο γεγονός ότι πλέον δεν βάζω βάρος και ότι λίγο λίγο χάνω κιόλας και από εκεί και πέρα παλεύω να παγιώσω όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες μικρές και θετικές αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητα μου. Ήδη και διατροφικά και στο θέμα της άσκησης έχω κάνει σημαντικά βήματα και πλέον πολλά πράγματα μου έχουν γίνει καθημερινή συνήθεια χωρίς να χρειάζεται να προσπαθώ. Ωστόσο έχω δρόμο μπροστά μου και μόλις ανέκαμψα από ένα μήνα δύσκολο που με είχε πάρει λίγο η κατρακύλα λόγω συναισθηματικής υπερφαγίας. Την γλίτωσα φτηνά και σηκώθηκα και πάλι όρθια και συνεχίζω την προσπάθεια μου. Έχω πάντα στο πλευρό μου τον διατροφολόγο μου που με στηρίζει πάρα πολύ. 
Dark Elf μου τώρα που τελείωσαν οι πανελλήνιες κάνε μία προσπάθεια ακόμη με την μονάδα, και προσπάθησε να δώσεις τον καλύτερο σου εαυτό. Εύχομαι να έχεις και καλά αποτελέσματα στις πανελλήνιες και να περάσεις εκεί που θέλεις :).

----------


## lilouko 22

Ελλη μου το παλευω.. με ολες αυτες τις προπονισεις που εχω τωρα μου ειναι λιγο δυσκολο αλλα θα τα καταφερω (σημερα και το σαβατο εχω δευτερους προκριματικους (τους πρωτους τους περασα) για να παω στους αγωνες στις 30 του μηνα.. απο την μια θελω τοσο πολυ να περασω και απο την αλλη ειμε παρα πολυ κουρασμενη..:/ 
ααααχ μολλις τελιωσουν ομως θα μπορω να πηγενω και θαλασσα και θα κατσω και μερικες μερες να ξεκουραστω.:wink2:
α Ελλη η αλλη τελια χαλαρη ασκηση ειναι η θαλασσα και θα κανεις και τελιο μαυρισμααα!;)


Dark Elf μου θα δω την δευτερα ποια ειναι η ψυχολογος και θα σου πω να δουμε αν ειναι η ιδια (αν και ακομα και αλλη να ειναι και παλι πιστευω θα ειναι πολυ καλη) ;)
εσυ απο που την βρικες την μοναδα αυτη?
(γιατι εγω αμα δεν μου ειχε πει η Ελλη ακομα θα προσπαθουσα μονη μου ή θα τα ειχα παρατισει)

α και μολλις τελειωσω με ολα αυτα τα τρεχαματα θα σου πω να κανονισουμε βρεθουμε και απο κοντα μια μερα απλα τωρα και εγω δεν εχω καθολου χρονο!:)

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου καλή επιτυχία στους προκριματικούς! 
Μην ξεχνάς να πίνεις μπόλικο νεράκι και να τρως φρουτάκια για ενυδάτωση! Προσοχή και στην διατροφή σου γιατί μπορεί να κάνει την διαφορά στις επιδόσεις σου και το ξέρεις. Έχε πάντα μαζί σου στις προπονήσεις φρουτάκια εύκαιρα και μουλιασμένους ξηρούς καρπούς, θα σου δίνουν ενέργεια και διαύγεια χωρίς να βαραίνουν το στομάχι σου ;).
Την θάλασσα την λατρεύω αλλά μου πέφτει λίγο μακριά και που λεφτά για βενζίνες :(. Το Σκ όμως που θα πάμε να ψηφίσουμε στο χωριό μου θα κάνω βουτιές και το Σάββατο και την Κυριακή! Γιούπιιιιιιιι! Ανυπομονώ να λιαστώ και να δροσιστώ!

----------


## lilouko 22

(Dark Elf μου διαβασα και την δικια σου ιστορια και καταλαβαινω τοσο πολυ καποια πραγματα που λες.. με βασανιζουν και μενα καποιες φορες αλλα δεν θα τα αφησω να με νικησουν)

Ελλη μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!να σε καλα.:wink1:
ναι θα προσεξω να εχω δυναμεις σημερα οσο πιο πολλες μπορω.:)

καλα να περασεις το ΣΚ τοτε!που ειναι το χωριο σου?:grin:

----------


## Eli_ed

Στα Βόρεια :D, Λιτόχωρο Πιερίας!

----------


## lilouko 22

Σημερα ειμε χαλια.. ζυγιστικα και εχω παρει ενα 1.400.. εκτος του οτι δεν μπορουσα να φαω τιποτα μετα εφαγα ενα κουτι φρυγανιες με μελι και ενα ποτιρι γαλα.. και τωρα ειμε χαλια.. δεν τα κρατισα φυσικα και δεν ξερω τι θα φαω μετα..
:sniffle:
γιατι ρε γαμοτο να μην ειμε κανονικος ανθρωπος?γιατι να μην μπορω νατρωω φυσιολογικα και να μην περνω βαρος?αφου λογο προπονισεων μου χουν πει οτι ο μεταβολισμος μου ειναι καλα.γιατι να μην μπορω να φαω πρωινο και μεσημεριανο και βραδινο?και εαν φαω γιατι να μην μπορω να αρκεστω σε αυτα?ολα τα εκανα πια και εκατο γευματα εφαγα καθε τριωρο και οτι μου ειχε βαλη η διατροφολογος (που μου ειχε πει πως με αυτο το προγραμμα δεν θα βαλω βαρος)και τι καταλαβα?πιρα εναμισι κιλο.. και ναι ακουγομε υπερβολικη αλλα δεν θελω να παρω βαρος.. κουραστικα.. δεν αντεχω να πηγενω στις προπονισεις και να σκεφτομε διαρκως οτι τωρα θα μου πει ο προπονιτης μου πως παχυνα και πως τωρα οταν θα τρεχω ολοι θα κοιτουν τα μπουτια μου που θα χοροπιδανε.. νιωθω φρυχτα και απελπισμενα.. και αυτος ο κολοαριθμος γυρναει στο μιαλο μου.
θελω να ξγινω υγιης, να μπορω να τρωω φυσιολογικα και να χανω βαρος φυσιολογικα και να μπορω να μην βασανιζω το σωμα και το μιαλο μου..
δεν θελω να βγω, δεν θελω να με κοιτουν και οταν βγω για οποιονδιποτε λογο με παρεα ή χωρις θελω να μην ειμε διαρκως σφιγμενη για να νιωθω πως δειχνω οσο το δυνατον πιο ομορφη μπορω κι ας μην σκοπευω να ασχολιθω με οποιονδιποτε θελισει να με πλησιασει.δεν νιωθω πλεον ομορφα ουτε για να φλερταρω ουτε να ερωτευτω.. ακομα και με ενα παιδι που του ειπα τι τρεχει (απο το τηλεφωνο απο κοντα δεν θα αντεχα) δεν εχω κουραγιο να βρεθουμε και δεν θελω να με δει ακομα.. ειδικα τωρα που πιρα και κιλα.:sniffle:

τι να κανω?να αρχισω παλι τις τρελες διαιτες που τρως απο 1/8 της μεριδας φαγητου καθε 2-3 ωρες?δεν μπορω αλλο κουραστικα.. και το χειροτερο ειναι πως το επομενο ραντεβου με την διατροφολογο ειναι σε 2 βδομαδες.. δηλαδι ποσα κιλα θα βαλω μεχρι τοτε εαν συνεχισω ετσι???

----------


## lilouko 22

α και το αλλο υπεροχο, δεν μου ηρθε περιοδος εδω και δεκα μερες (και δεν ειμε εγκιος εκανα τεστ)

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλημέρα
Λιλούκο μου ελπίζω να σου έρθει σύντομα η περίοδος. Λογικά ή θα είναι από το άγχος σου και τις εντατικές προπονήσεις ή από την βουλιμία ή μπορεί και από τα δύο μαζί. Έχεις υποβάλλει το σώμα σου σε αρκετό στρες τελευταία και αντιδρά. Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να φροντίσεις την διατροφή σου και να παλέψεις να ελαττώσεις τα βουλιμικά.

Λιλούκο μου εξήγησε μου σε παρακαλώ, τώρα που έχεις αγωνιστική σας ζυγίζουν συνεχώς; Και το +1,4 που έδειξε η ζυγαριά θα σε αλλάξει κατηγορία; Γενικώς σε πιέζουν να χάσεις βάρος; 
Λοιπόν πρέπει να καταλάβεις το εξής. Από τη στιγμή που είσαι βουλιμική και κάνεις 2-3 εμετούς την ημέρα είσαι μονίμως αφυδατωμένη. Και το πεπτικό σου εκτός του ότι καταπονείται υπολειτουργεί κιόλας. Όταν αρχίζεις να τρως φυσιολογικά χωρίς να κάνεις εμετούς ή απλά μειώνοντας τους τότε αρχίζει ο οργανισμός μετά την τεράστια στέρηση που έχει υποστεί να προσπαθεί να κρατήσει ότι μπορεί από αυτά που του δίνεις, πριν του τα πάρεις πίσω. Είναι λοιπόν αναμενόμενο να κάνεις κατακρατήσεις και να δείχνει τρελά η ζυγαριά. Ο φόβος της ζυγαριάς είναι κάτι που θα χρειαστεί να δουλέψεις με την ψυχολόγο. Είναι και η ζέστη που δεν βοηθάει σε όλο αυτό. Μην πανικοβάλλεσαι είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό. Δεν βάζεις λίπος. Ακόμη και αν η ζυγαριά δείξει για λίγο περισσότερο, όταν σταματήσεις τους εμετούς και στρώσεις την διατροφή σου αυτά τα πάνω κάτω θα σταματήσουν. Επίσης μην ξεχνάς ότι το σώμα μας είναι φυσιολογικό να έχει διακυμάνσεις στο βάρος του καθημερινά ανάλογα σε τι φάση είμαστε. Εσύ έχεις και καθυστέρηση 10 μέρες, αυτό μπορεί να σου έχει προκαλέσει και μεγαλύτερη κατακράτηση. Το πιο σύνηθες σε άτομα βουλιμικά που προσπαθούν να σταματήσουν τους εμετούς είναι να παρουσιάζουν οίδημα. Πιθανόν αυτό να έχεις και εσύ τώρα. Συνέχισε να πίνεις το κεφίρ που σου πρότεινα, για να μπορείς να πηγαίνεις τουαλέτα και να απαλύνεις τα συμπτώματα του οιδήματος. 
Η ζυγαριά εμένα αυτές τις μέρες ενώ δεν έχω βάλει πόντους με δείχνει μόνιμα 1 με 1,5 κιλό παραπάνω. Μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα και το παλεύω καθημερινά, αλλά δεν είναι λύση να πέφτουμε με τα μούτρα στο φαΐ για να ξεσπάσουμε, ούτε και να υποσιτιζόμαστε για να δείξει η ζυγαριά έστω και εφήμερα ένα νούμερο παρακάτω. Το μυστικό είναι κάθε μέρα να τρως καλά και θρεπτικά, ελαφριά μεν γιατί είναι και καλοκαίρι και έχει και ζέστες αλλά φυσιολογικά! Αν αρχίσεις να τρως το 1/8 που λες της μερίδας είναι μαθηματικά βέβαιο ότι θα οδηγηθείς σε ένα ακόμη βουλιμικό. Το σώμα σου δεν θα αντέξει τον υποσιτισμό και θα αντιδράσει. Και μετά τύψεις, εμετός και στη συνέχεια ακατάσχετη πείνα και μετά ένα ακόμη βουλιμικό. Είναι ο φαύλος κύκλος αυτός Λιλούκο μου της βουλιμίας που είναι άτιμος και δύσκολος να τον κόψεις. Απλά προσπάθησε να τον τροφοδοτείς όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο. Είσαι στην αρχή, μην το ξεχνάς και δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση το ξέσπασμα σου. Υπομονή και όλα θα στρώσουν.

----------


## lilouko 22

Σε ευχαριστω τοσο πολυ ελλη μου.μου δινεις κουραγιο.οχι δεν με ζυγιζουν τακτικα, εγω ειμε ο αυστιρος κριτης του εαυτου μου και δεν θελω να υπερξει περιπτοση να με ζυγισουν και να διξει παραπανω.. (ειναι εμονη και το ξερω αλλα εχω συγκεκριμενη εικονα που θελω να εχω και αμα αυτο αλλαξει με ανχονει)
η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν δειχνω να εχω παρει.. ουτε να εχω φουσκωσει (ελαχιστα νομιζω) αλλα και παλι με κουραζει αυτο.
δεν θα κανω αλλο εμετο σημερα, θα φαω σαλατα το μεσημερι να ηρεμισω (και να ξεγελασω το μιαλο μου γιατι στην τελικη αμα πεινασω μπορω να φαω και αλλα λαχανικα τοσο λιγες θερμιδες που εχουν):)
αααχ θελει υπομονη και επιμονη..
ποσο θα θελα να ηταν νωριτερα το επομενο ραντεβου με την διατροφολογο.:/
και την δευτερα θα δω και την ψυχολογο, να δουμε τι θα γινει.

εσυ πως τα πας αυτες τις μερες?:)

----------


## lilouko 22

α ηθελα να σου πω και οτι εγω πινω πολυ νερο.(και ειδικα οταν εχω κανει εμετο)

----------


## Eli_ed

Είμαι πολυ καλύτερα Λιλούκο μου και συνεχίζω :D. Δεν έχω κάνει υπερφαγικό εδώ και 5 μέρες και γενικώς δεν πιέζομαι καθόλου. Τρώω κανονικά τα 5 γεύματα μου, τα οποία τα κάνω και λίγο πιο ελαφριά μιας και έχει καύσωνα και το πρωί συνεχίζω να σηκώνομαι και να πάω γυμναστήριο ή ότι άλλο μου έρθει. Σήμερα πήγα για περπάτημα και έκανα και λίγο τρέξιμο. Για μισή ωρίτσα γιατί δεν είχα πολλές δυνάμεις αλλά μόνο που βγαίνω από το σπίτι και κάνω κάτι είναι κέρδος. Το ΣΚ θα κάνω και τα μπανάκια μου και όλα τέλεια. Με βοήθησε πολύ η κουβέντα με τον διατροφολόγο μου και η επαφή μου με την ψυχολόγο. Δεν θυμάμαι αν σου έγραψα, η ψυχολόγος μου κάνει ομάδες υποστήριξης κάθε βδομάδα στο γραφείο του διατροφολόγου μου, για άτομα με προβλήματα διαχείρισης βάρους και ξεκίνησα να πηγαίνω. Ομολογώ πως δεν το περίμενα αλλά με βοηθάει. Είμαι αποφασισμένη να βάλω τα δυνατά μου αυτή τη φορά γιατί η στασιμότητα με έχει κουράσει και θέλω να κάνω και άλλα βήματα μπροστά. Έτσι φροντίζω να έχω καλή ψυχολογία με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ για να μην καταφεύγω στο φαγητό.

----------


## lilouko 22

μπραβο σου και ετσι να συνεχισεις.;)

εγω ειμε ακομα χαλια αλλα αποφασισα οτι θα κλεισω 24 ωρες χωρις να κανω εμετο.καθε φορα που νιωθω πως πειναω (περα απο τα κανονικα φαγιτα που προσπαθω να τρωω) περνω 4-5 λεπτες φετες αγγουρι (αυτο το εκανα πριν λιγο και αμα νιωσω πως πειναω θα το ξανακανω) θα το παλεψω και που ξερεις μπορει αμα κλεισω το 24ωρο να ειναι πιο ευκολο μετα.

ηθελα να σε ρωτισω και εσενα και την Dark Elf, οι ψυχολογοι σας σας εχουν πει καποια τρικ για να ξεγελατε το μιαλο οταν δεν πεινατε πραγματικα?:)

----------


## Eli_ed

χμμμ βασικά αυτό που μου έχει πει είναι όταν θέλω να φάω και δεν πεινάω να προσπαθήσω να ηρεμήσω και να σκεφτώ για πιο λόγο θέλω να φάω. Π.χ. αν είμαι στεναχωρημένη ή αγχωμένη με κάτι, πριν πάω στο ψυγείο να πάρω έναν φίλο τηλέφωνο και να συζητήσω αυτό που με απασχολεί. Αν τώρα απλά βαριέμαι, να κάνω κάτι που με ευχαριστεί, από το να μπω στο ιντερνετ, να ακούσω μουσική, να βγω έξω μία βόλτα τέλοσπάντων να απασχοληθώ με κάτι ευχάριστο. Γενικά αν είναι ψυχολογικός ο λόγος, να σκέφτομαι ποιος είναι αυτός και να προσπαθώ να τον λύσω με άλλες δραστηριότητες εκτός του φαγητού.
Επίσης πολλές φορές ενώ νομίζουμε ότι πεινάμε, απλά διψάμε, οπότε πίνω ένα ποτήρι νερό για να σιγουρευτώ ότι δεν είναι δίψα. 
Δεν μου έρχεται κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό αυτή τη στιγμή. Αν θυμηθώ και κάτι ακόμη θα σου πω!
Γενικά καλό είναι να παρατηρούμε τον εαυτό μας και να προσπαθούμε να ανακαλύπτουμε τι είναι αυτό που μας ωθεί κάθε φορά στο φαγητό ενώ δεν πεινάμε. Αν το κάνουμε αυτό και καταλάβουμε τους λόγους, τότε το μόνο που μας μένει είναι να τους αντιμετωπίσουμε με άλλους τρόπους!

----------


## lilouko 22

οκ.θα προσπαθισω να τα εφαρμοσω αυτα που μου ειπες και θα σου πω.:grin:
ειναι δυσκολο (ειδικα μετα την κατρακιλα που εφαγα αυτες τις μερες αλλα μεχρι τωρα κρατιθικα και ουτε εφαγα πολυ ουτε και εμετο εκανα)
θα το βγαλω το 24ωρο ρε γαμωτο θα το βγαλω.:flaming:
απο το μεσημερι εχω ξεκινισει.. 
και οσο σκεφτομε οτι καποτε δεν εκανα εμετους παρα μονο οταν ημουν πολυ αρωστη.

----------


## lilouko 22

ειμε πληρος απογοητευμενη..
απο μενα απο τα παντα.ζυγιστικα και ειμε 53 κιλα.
53... ποιους αγωνες και μαλακιες, τιποτα δεν κανω εσι.. δεν θελω να ξανακουμπισω τιποτα φαγοσιμο.
εκει που ειχα καταφερει να ειμε στην κατιγορια μου με αυτο το κολοδιετολογιο εγιναν ολα σκατα.
τι να μου κανει το να ειμε υγιης (που στην τελικη δεν ειμε) αμα ειναι να ειμε δυστιχισμενη και χωρις ονειρα για μενα.
το μονο που εχω ρε γαμοτο ειναι ο αθλητισμος.δεν ειμε κανενα μεγαλο μιαλο.στο μονο που μου χουν πει πως ειμε καλη ειναι αυτο και σε αυτο στιριχτικα και εγω.. και τωρα δεν εχω ουτε αυτο το στιριγμα.τωρα δεν εχω τιποτα.
βαρεθικα και σιχαθικα.τι εχω κανει να το αξιζω αυτο ρε γαμοτο?
δεν μπορω αλλο.αυριο που θα περασω απο την κλινικη για την ψυχολογο θα τους πω τι γινετε και οτι αμα δεν μου αλλαξουν το προγραμα για να χασω οτι δεν μπορω να συνεχισω εκει.δεν μπορω να πεταξω τα ανειρα μου στα σκουπιδια ρε γαμοτο αυτα ειναι η δικη μου οικογενεια.αμα αφισω αυτα αφινω και τη ζωη μου.ετσι και αλλιως δεν εχει νοημα ετσι οπως εχει γινει

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου καλημέρα. 
Προσπάθησε να διατηρήσεις την ψυχραιμία σου και αύριο που θα πας και θα μιλήσεις με την ψυχολόγο, πες τους προβληματισμούς σου. Οι ψυχολόγοι εκεί, ξέρουν και πέντε πράγματα περί διατροφής και θα σε βοηθήσει. Αν κρίνει απαραίτητο να δεις και την διατροφολόγο θα την δεις και θα μιλήσεις μαζί της για να σου εξηγήσει ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει στο σώμα σου αυτή τη στιγμή που ξαφνικά μείωσες δραστικά τους εμετούς και άρχισες να τρως φυσιολογικά. 
Σου ξαναλέω δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση αν σε δείξει παραπάνω η ζυγαριά. Είσαι ο ίδιος άνθρωπος και η ίδια αθλήτρια με τις ίδιες επιδώσεις. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό που σου συμβαίνει και δεν θα συνεχιστεί για πάντα. Η αρχή όμως Λιλούκο μου είναι πολύ άτιμη! Πάντα έτσι γίνεται στην αρχή και τα περισσότερα ανορεκτικά και βουλιμικά άτομα τα παρατούν. Αναρωτήσου τι θέλεις από την ζωή σου γιατί με το να συνεχίσεις να είσαι βουλιμική σημαίνει ότι δεν θα μπορέσεις να είσαι και αθλήτρια. Η νευρική βουλιμία είναι άκρως εθιστική και μπορεί να σε συντοφεύσει αν της το επιτρέψεις για χρόνια πολλά, μπορεί και για μία ζωή. Δεν λέω ότι σου είναι εύκολο, αλλά με το να σταματήσεις να πηγαίνεις στην μονάδα χάνεις κάθε ελπίδα για ίαση. Ακόμη και αν δεν τηρείς το διαιτολόγιο, ακόμη και αν συνεχίζεις να κάνεις εμετούς και 2 και 3 και πέντε στην ημέρα, το σημαντικό είναι να συνεχίσεις να πηγαίνεις στην μονάδα. Εκεί θα μάθεις πολλά και θα οπλιστείς με γνώση και όπλα για να πολεμήσεις την βουλιμία, ο δρόμος θα είναι ανηφορικός, και θα ακούσεις και πράγματα που δεν θέλεις να ακούσεις. Ωστόσο θα έχεις συμμάχους στην ζωή! 
Η επιλογή Λιλούκο μου είναι δική σου, μην αφήνεις την απελπισία να σε τυφλώσει. Ότι χρειαστείς καλή μου είμαι εδώ :)

----------


## lilouko 22

το ξερω αλλα πραγματικα δεν μπορω να παρω αλλο βαρος (περα απο τα κολιματα που εχω με δυσκολευει στις προπονισεις μου και με ανχονει γιατι φοβαμε πως μια μερα θα γυρισει ο προπονιτης μου και θα μου πει 'παχυνες το ξερεις?πρεπει να χασεις βαρος οποσδιποτε'
θελω να γινω καλα στ αληθεια αλλα δεν μπορω να συνεχισω αυτη τη διατροφη γιατι απλα δεν μπορω να βαλω αλλο βαρος.ιδι με εχει επιρεασει ολο αυτο στις επιδοσεις μου και μαλιστα πολυ ασχημα.:barfy:
και το αλλο ασχημο ειναι πως η διατροφολογος μου ειχαν πει οτι ειναι φουλ μεχρι το ραντεβου μου και εγω μεχρι τοτε δεν μπορω να περιμενω.. θα πεθανω.:(
θα τους πω βεβεα τι γινετε και οτι ειναι πολυ σιμαντικο για μενα αλλα αμα μου πουν οτι δεν γινετε?τιθα κανω τοτε..?:'(

----------


## otiosa

> _Originally posted by lilouko 22_
> το μονο που εχω ρε γαμοτο ειναι ο αθλητισμος.δεν ειμε κανενα μεγαλο μιαλο.στο μονο που μου χουν πει πως ειμε καλη ειναι αυτο και σε αυτο στιριχτικα και εγω.. και τωρα δεν εχω ουτε αυτο το στιριγμα.τωρα δεν εχω τιποτα.
> βαρεθικα και σιχαθικα.τι εχω κανει να το αξιζω αυτο ρε γαμοτο?
> δεν μπορω αλλο.αυριο που θα περασω απο την κλινικη για την ψυχολογο θα τους πω τι γινετε και οτι αμα δεν μου αλλαξουν το προγραμα για να χασω οτι δεν μπορω να συνεχισω εκει.δεν μπορω να πεταξω τα ανειρα μου στα σκουπιδια ρε γαμοτο αυτα ειναι η δικη μου οικογενεια.αμα αφισω αυτα αφινω και τη ζωη μου.ετσι και αλλιως δεν εχει νοημα ετσι οπως εχει γινει


1) μην πιστεύεις κανένα όταν σου λένε σε τι είσαι καλή ή όχι, αφού αυτοί έχουν την αλάνθαστη διορατικότητα γιατί δεν έχουν νόμπελ, όσκαρ, μετάλλιο ολυμπιακών αγώνων και ό,τι άλλο θέλανε αφού έβλεπαν σε τι ήταν καλοί? 
εσύ το ορίζεις, απόλυτα
2) κι όμως είσαι πολύ καλή και σε άλλα πράγματα, ένα που κατάλαβα από τα λεγόμενα σου ότι έχεις αρκετά υψηλή συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη, αναγνωρίζεις το συναίσθημα και προσπαθείς να το ελέγξεις ή να το αλλάξεις. Υπάρχει πολύ κόσμος εκεί έξω που δεν μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό και είναι δυστυχισμένοι χωρίς να καταλαβαίνουν το γιατί και να μπορούν να το πολεμήσουν
καλλιέργησε το, είναι υπέροχο προσόν, μόνο κερδισμένη μπορείς να βγεις :wink2:
3) την απελπισία και φόβο που νιώθεις ότι χάνεις ό,τι πολυτιμότερο έχεις (την καριέρα στην οποία έχεις επενδύσει) ένιωσα κι εγώ πολύ πρόσφατα. Ίσως να μην σε βοηθήσει αυτό που θα σου πω, αλλά θα το πω. Είναι σαν να παίζεις μπλακ-τζακ. Μπορείς να ποντάρεις σε διαφορετικά νούμερα ταυτόχρονα (δουλειά, σχέση με φίλους, ερωτική σχέση, οποιοδήποτε χόμπι έχεις, μαγειρική, κάτι άλλο) αλλά όταν επιλέγεις να επενδύσεις σε ένα νούμερο μόνο, υπάρχει μεγάλο ρίσκο να πληγωθείς, να χάσεις την αυτοπεποίθηση σου και να αισθάνεσαι ότι έχασες τα πάντα.
Ένας δικός μου άνθρωπος παραλίγο να πεθάνει, δεν έχει ξεφύγει τον κίνδυνο αλλά είναι κάπως καλύτερα και συνήλθα από την μανία του "ποντάρουμε σε ένα νούμερο", τώρα θα αρχίσω να δίνω σημασία και σε άλλα πράγματα που είμαι καλή, π.χ. κόρη, φίλη, αδελφή, ξαδέλφη, γειτόνισσα, μαγείρισσα, κ.α.

----------


## lilouko 22

δεν ειναι οτι πιστευω μονο οτι μου λενε (γιατι φυσικα και κραταω μια πισινη) και ετσι και αλλιως οταν προτοξεκινισα κανενας δεν πιστευε σε μενα.εγω τους εκανα να πιστεψουν οπως εκανα και τον εαυτο μου να πιστεψει σε μενα. 
απλα ειναι που το μελλον μου στον τομεα αυτο εξαρτατε πολυ απο το βαρος μου (ειτε αυτο ειναι καλο ειτε οχι) και ο αθλητισμος ειναι αυτο που με γεμιζει, το αλλο κοματι του εαυτου μου οπως για τους μουσικους η μουσικη, για τους μαθηματικους τα μαθηματικα και παει λεγοντας.. δεν μπορω να το απαρνιθω γιατι ειναι ονειρο ζωης και ουτε να πονταρω καπου αλλου.δεν στιριζομε μονο εκει αλλα αυτο ειναι κατι στο οποιο πραγματικα θελω να τα καταφερω.
πιστευω σε μενα και οχι σε αυτα που μου λενε οι αλλοι, απλα αυτα μου δινουν παραπανω κουραγιο και διναμη.
θα σκεφτω αυτο που μου ειπες για την συνεσθιματικη νοημοσινη.:)

εσυ απο τι εχεις περασει?

α και σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που καθισες και μου απαντισες :)

----------


## lilouko 22

α otiosa σου εχω στειλει ενα u2u για να σε ρωτισω κατι.:)

----------


## Dark Elf

Lilouko μου εμενα μου την βρηκε η μαμα μου αυτη την μοναδα!Εβλεπε οτι ειχα φτασει κοντα στο θανατο και φροντισε να με βοηθησει οπως μπορουσε!Εγω εκλεισα ραντεβου για 26/6 και 9/7 !!!Οταν τα καταφερεις και θελεις φυσικα μου λες γιατι ειλικρινα δεν θελω να σε πιεσω!Ο,τι χρειαστεις μου λες!Καλη συνεχεια!::bouncing:

----------


## Dark Elf

Ελλη μου παντα με τον καλο και υποστηριτικο λογο στο στομα!Θα προσπαθησω και θα αγωνιστω ωσρε διαβαινωντας την εξοδο της μοναδας μετα απο καποιο καιρο να ξερω οτι εδωσα το 100% που μπορουσα!Να εισαι δυνατη ελλη μου γιατι πολυ απλα μπορεις να εισαι!Μπορει να πεφτουμε και να ξανασηκωνομαστε μα καποια στιγμη θα ερθει η ωρα που θα παταμε τοσο γερα στο εδαφος και δεν θα ξαναπεσουμε!Ας αγωνιστουμε,λοιπον,οχι με το φαγητο καθως δεν προκειται για εναν εχθρο,μα με τους προσωπικους μας δαιμονες,εκεινους που συχνα πυκνα μας πονουν και κολυσιεργουν τις αγωνιωδεις προσπαθειες μας!Καλη συνεχεια και εδω ειμαι ο,τιιιιιι μα ο,τιιιιιιιι θελησεις! :)

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλημέρα κορίτσια μου!
Ελφάκι μου σε ευχαριστώ για τα γλυκά σου λόγια. Κρατάω αυτό που λες ότι είναι ένας αγώνας που διαρκώς θα πέφτουμε και θα ξανασηκωνόμαστε μέχρι που οι κάποια στιγμή θα πατάμε πιο γερά και θα πέφτουμε πιο σπάνια. Η μάχη θα κρατήσει καιρό, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι λόγος για να τα παρατήσουμε, γιατί όσο το παλεύουμε έχουμε ελπίδα! Γι αυτο είπα και στην Λιλούκο ότι ότι και και να κάνει, ανεξάρτητα από το αν έχει βελτίωση ή όχι είναι σημαντικό να πάει στην μονάδα, όπως και εσύ άλλωστε όπως και εγώ στον διατροφολόγο μου. Ειδικά όταν δεν τα πάμε καλά τότε είναι που έχουμε ανάγκη την υποστήριξη και βοήθεια και καθοδήγηση τους. Εγώ όταν είμαι χειρότερα, τότε έχω κάνει και τα καλύτερα και πιο ουσιαστικά ραντεβού με το διατροφολόγο και την ψυχολόγο μου και παίρνω ανάσα αισιοδοξίας και κουράγιο, ακόμη και αν έχω βάλει βάρος! Φεύγω μετά με περισσότερη δύναμη και κουράγιο για να παλέψω με την υπερφαγία μου και με τα θέματα που με οδηγούν εκεί. 
Προσωπικά αγαπάω πολύ το φαγητό και λατρεύω να μαγειρεύω και να φροντίζω τον εαυτό μου και τους αγαπημένους μου. Η κατάχρηση που κατά καιρούς κάνω έχει να κάνει με ψυχολογικούς και εθιστικούς λόγους και από αυτό είναι που παλεύω με νύχια και με δόντια να απαλλαχθώ. Σιγουρα δεν είναι η τροφή ο εχθρός μας αλλά οι εμμονές μας και οι εθισμοί μας, καθώς και η καταθλιπτικές μας τάσεις. Αν ακολουθούμε ένα ισορροπημένο πρόγραμμα διατροφής και ασκούμαστε και παράλληλα λαμβάνουμε βοήθεια ψυχολογική τότε αργά ή γρήγορα βλέπουμε βελτίωση. Απλά θέλει χρόνο....

----------


## lilouko 22

ακομα δεν ειμε καλα αλλα τουλαχιστων μπορω να πω οτι ειμε καλυτερα..
λοιπον σημερα πηγα στη μοναδα.(πριν παω πηρα τηλεφωνο και ζητησα να δω τη διατροφολογο γιατι ειναι αναγκη και τελικα ειχε ελευθερο κενο και πηγα) τελικα την ψυχολογο θα την δω την πεμπτη γιατι κατι της ετυχε αλλα δεν πειραζει.με την διατροφολογο ειπαμε διαφορα και της ειπα πως εχουν τα πραγματα και οτι πρεπει μεχρι τις 7 ιουλιου να ειμε 49,5 με 50 κιλα (και υγιης) και μου εκανε αλλο προγραμμα.σε δυο βδομαδες θα την ξαναδω.(και πραγματικα εαν ξερω οτι θα αρχισω να χανω ξανα βαρος με υγιηνο τροπο τοτε θα τους κοψω τους εμετους τελιως)
ξεκιναω και ο θεος βοηθος.αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει, ελπιζω να αρχισω να χανω με φυσιολογικο τροπο.
απο αυριο αρχιζω!:wink2:
θα κολισω και το προγραμα στον τοιχο της κουζινας εκει που μαγειρευω να το βλεπω καθε μερα!:)

και τωρα που ειπα τα δικα μου να πω και τιποτα αλλο.
Dark Elf εισαι πολυ τυχερη που η μαμα σου σε στιριζει (εκμεταλευσου το αυτο για να γινεις πιο γρηγορα καλα)
μολλις τελειωσω με τους αγωνες (δηλαδη στις 30 ιουνιου) σου υποσχομε οτι θα σου πω να κανονισουμε οποσδιποτε.:wink2:

Ελλη μου εχεις δικιο ετσι ειναι, ειμουν σε αθλια κατασταση και τωρα νιωθω αρκετα καλυτερα μετα το ραντεβου.ειναι ακομα τοσο νωρις μαλλον και εγω τοσο ανιπομονη.ελπιζω να δω συντομα αποτελεσματα ομως.:P
(ειμε αδιορθοτη μερικες φορες):wink2:

μου δινετε παντος ολοι εδω περα πολυυυυυ κουραγιο να συνεχισω για να γινω καλα!:grin:

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου γλυκό ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα νιώσεις καλύτερα! Χαίρομαι πολύ που κατάφερες να κάνεις το ραντεβού σου με την διατροφολόγο και τα βρήκατε. Εύχομαι το νέο σου διατροφολόγιο να σου ταιριάξει καλύτερα και να μπορέσεις να ισορροπήσεις και στο βάρος σου και διατροφικά! Μην ξεχνάς ότι όσο χειρότερα νιώθεις τόσο πιο σημαντικό είναι να πας στα ραντεβού σου, εκεί θα λάβεις ελπίδα, γνώση και θα σε καθησυχάσουν από τους φόβους σου. 
Θα με χάσετε ίσως λίγο γιατί έπιασα δουλίτσα σήμερα και έχω να παραδώσω μία δουλειά μέχρι την άλλη Παρασκευή και θα τρέχω! Είμαι χαρούμενη που μετά από 10 μήνες σχεδόν ανεργίας βρήκα κάτι πάνω στο αντικείμενο μου! Λιλούκο μου θα μπαίνω να τα λέμε απλά μπορεί να λειτουργώ με χρονοκαθυστέρηση :lol:

----------


## otiosa

> _Originally posted by lilouko 22_
> ακομα δεν ειμε καλα αλλα τουλαχιστων μπορω να πω οτι ειμε καλυτερα..
> λοιπον σημερα πηγα στη μοναδα.(πριν παω πηρα τηλεφωνο και ζητησα να δω τη διατροφολογο γιατι ειναι αναγκη και τελικα ειχε ελευθερο κενο και πηγα) τελικα την ψυχολογο θα την δω την πεμπτη γιατι κατι της ετυχε αλλα δεν πειραζει.με την διατροφολογο ειπαμε διαφορα και της ειπα πως εχουν τα πραγματα και οτι πρεπει μεχρι τις 7 ιουλιου να ειμε 49,5 με 50 κιλα (και υγιης) και μου εκανε αλλο προγραμμα.σε δυο βδομαδες θα την ξαναδω.(και πραγματικα εαν ξερω οτι θα αρχισω να χανω ξανα βαρος με υγιηνο τροπο τοτε θα τους κοψω τους εμετους τελιως)
> ξεκιναω και ο θεος βοηθος.αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει, ελπιζω να αρχισω να χανω με φυσιολογικο τροπο.
> απο αυριο αρχιζω!:wink2:
> θα κολισω και το προγραμα στον τοιχο της κουζινας εκει που μαγειρευω να το βλεπω καθε μερα!:)
> 
> και τωρα που ειπα τα δικα μου να πω και τιποτα αλλο.
> Dark Elf εισαι πολυ τυχερη που η μαμα σου σε στιριζει (εκμεταλευσου το αυτο για να γινεις πιο γρηγορα καλα)
> ...


μπράβο που κατάφερες και την βρήκες!
σου απάντησα στο μήνυμα αλλά ήρθε μετά την επίσκεψη στην διατροφολόγο
μόνο προσπάθησε εάν πεινάς ή δεν αισθάνεσαι καλά, ζαλάδες ή πόνους στους μύες, να την ενημερώσεις ούτως ώστε να τροποποιήσει το πρόγραμμα ανάλογα, το βασικό είναι να είσαι εσύ καλά και όχι το χαρτί στον τοίχο της κουζίνας :)
πες μας πως τα πας!

----------


## lilouko 22

Σημερα εχω το πρωτο ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο.
ναι Ελλη μου οντος το καινουργιο διατροφικο πλανο που μου εδωσε με βολευει πολυ πιο πολυ και ειμε καπως πιο ηρεμη τωρα.:wink2:
μου ειπε οτι με αυτο θα χασω το βαρος που θελω και φυσιολογικα.. αντε να δουμε!
χερομε παρα πολυ για την δουλεια σου (φτου φτου φτου);)
δεν πειραζει, οποτε μπορεις να μπενεις να λεμε πως παμε.εγω εδω ειμε. :)

otiosa σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το μυνιμα.τωρα εχω αλλο διατροφολογιο αλλα θα το εχω και αυτο στα υποψην μου.
εγω παλι ευτυχως καταφερνω να ακολουθω τετια προγραματα σε χαρτι.:)

σημερα μεχρι τωρα ολα καλα.

α και ειμε εδω για οποια με χρειαστει για οτιδιποτε αμα μπορω να βοηθισω!;)

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου τι κάνεις; Πως πήγε σήμερα το ραντεβού σου;

----------


## lilouko 22

καλα, δεν ειπαμε και πολλα πραγματα.θα την ξαναδω σε δυο βδομαδες.
δεν μου ειπε τιποτα να κανω οπως μου ειχες πει εσυ ελλη μου.μονο αφου την ρωτισα μου ειπε να μην μενω μονη μου μετα το φαγητο για να μην σκεφτομε να το βγαλω.μονο που αυτο δεν γινετε γιατι με τους δικους μου δεν μπορω να κατσω αφου δεν μου φεροντε και τοσο ομορφα και αυτο παντα με κανει χειροτερα.αλλα ουτε και να φερνω κοσμο μεσημεριατικα στο σπιτι ή να πηγενω εγω στα δικα τους γιατι νιωθω ασχημα.(και δεν μπορω να το κανω και καθε μερα..) :/
δεν ξερω τι θα κανω.. τωρα προσπαθω να βρισκω αλλους τροπους να με απασχολω.
ενας χρονος μου εχει μεινει ρε γαμοτο για να σηκωθω να φυγω απο δω μεσα.. και το ξερω οτι αμα φυγω θα γινω πολυ πιο γρηγορα καλα.. :@

αυτες τις μερες τα πηγα μετρια.. βασικα δεν ακολουθισα το διαιτολογιο και εκανα τα δικα μου.. τουλαχιστων δεν ξανααυξισα τους εμετους.ειμε ακομη στον ενα την ημερα και μαλιστα μικρο.. παλι καλα.
θελω να τους κοψω τελιως.
α η ψυχολογος μου ειπε επισεις οτι εχω εθιστει καπως στους εμετους και γι αυτο μου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να μην κανω κανεναν μια μερα.
ειναι τρελο χτες π.χ. δεν μου χρειαζοταν να κανω, εφαγα φυσιολογικα και ομως απο το ξερο μου το κεφαλι με πιεσα να κανω.
τι βλακιες που κανω.. τελος παντον θα το παλεψω.:wink2:

εσυ ελλη μου τι κανεις?πως τα πας?
οι υπολιπες κοριτσια τι κανετε?;)

----------


## lila198621

λιλουκο καλημερα!!!!διαβαζω το τοπικ σου εδω και μερες και σημερα αποφασισα να σου γραψω.καταλαβαινω οτι μπορει να εχεις προβληματα με τους γονεις σου ομως το να περιμενεις να περασει ενας χρονος για να φυγεις απο το σπιτι σου δεν λυνει καποιο σου προβλημα.οταν αφηνουμε πισω μας οσα πραγματα μας ενοχλουν και μας στεναχωρουν χωρις να τα αντιμετωπιζουμε και να τους δινουμε λυση να ξερεις οτι σιγουρα θα τα βρεις μπροστα σου χειροτερα απο οτι τα αφησες.

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου η ψυχοθεραπεία θέλει πολύ χρόνο για να δουλέψει θετικά στην ψυχολογία σου και για να μάθεις να διαχειρίζεσαι καλύτερα κάποια πράγματα. Σου έχω ξαναπεί ότι θαυμάζω το πόσο ανεξάρτητη είσαι για την ηλικία σου. Μην το παρακάνεις όμως καρδιά μου. Όλοι έχουμε ανάγκη την φροντίδα των αγαπημένων μας. Δεν ξέρω για πιο λόγο η σχέση σου με τους γονείς σου είναι τόσο απόμακρη και γιατί δεν σου φέρονται όπως θα ήθελες αλλά εκεί έχεις να κάνεις πολύ δουλίτσα. Μην τους απορρίπτεις, προσπάθησε να δουλέψεις με την ψυχολόγο την πληγωμένη σχέση σας και να βρεις τρόπο να τους ακουμπάς με τα λόγια σου χωρίς να καταλήγετε σε καυγάδες ή σε λόγια που πονάνε. Αν βελτιώσεις την σχέση σας σίγουρα τα πράγματα για εσένα θα είναι καλύτερα. 
Όσο για το πως να αντιμετωπίζεις την βουλιμία θα το συζητήσετε σιγά σιγά με την ψυχολόγο. Προς το παρόν προσπαθεί να σε μάθει και να γνωριστείτε καλύτερα. Εϊναι σημαντικό να αναπτύξετε εμπιστοσύνη μεταξύ σας και να μπορέσετε να επικοινωνήσετε. Προσπάθησε να είσαι ανοιχτή μαζί της και να συζητάς τις βαθύτερες σκέψεις σου. Όσο πιο ειλικρινής είσαι με τον εαυτό σου και με την ίδια τόσο πιο καλή δουλειά θα κάνετε στην πορεία. Μπορεί να σου πει και πράγματα που δεν θέλεις να ακούσεις. Καμιά φορά μπορεί να θυμώσεις και μαζί της, αλλά η αλήθεια καμια φορά πονάει. Μπορεί να έχετε και διαφωνίες, αλλά θα παλέψεις για να τις λύσετε. Όλο αυτό θέλει το χρόνο του αλλά σε βάθος χρόνου θα σε βοηθήσει πάρα πολυ. Ο κάθε ψυχολόγος είναι διαφορετικός και δουλεύει διαφορετικά. Μην είσαι ανυπόμονη θα δεις ότι σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσεις να νιώθεις καλύτερα. 
Το γεγονός ότι έχεις μειώσει τους εμετούς είναι πολυ σημαντικό αλλά εδώ έρχεται η σκληρή αλήθεια που λέει ότι άμα δεν λύσεις τις προβληματικές σου σχέσεις δεν θα λυθεί και η βουλιμία. Η φυγή δεν είναι λύση. Όταν θα φύγεις θα βρεις άλλα πράγματα να σε στεναχωρούν και να σε ωθούν στο ξέσπασμα των εμετών. Το σημαντικό είναι να μάθεις να διαχειρίζεσαι διαφορετικά αυτά που σε στεναχωρούν. Αν το κάνεις αυτό τότε θα αντιμετωπίσεις με καλύτερη επιτυχία και την απαλλαγή από την βουλιμία. Να έχεις στα υπόψη σου ότι όσο περισσότερα χρόνια παραμένεις στην βουλιμία τόσο πιο δυνατή θα είναι η εξάρτηση σου από αυτή. Ο εγκέφαλος μας έχει την τάση να κάνει συγκεκριμένες συνδέσεις σε κάποια συναισθήματα και να σου δημιουργεί αυτόματες αντιδράσεις χωρίς σκέψη. Πως για παράδειγμα έχουμε μία φαγούρα και αυτόματα πάμε να ξυθούμε χωρίς να το σκεφτούμε; Κάπως έτσι είναι και με τους εμετούς. Συγκεκριμένα συναισθήματα και καταστάσεις σε ωθούν να ξεσπάς στο φαγητό και μετά για να αποσυμφωρήσεις το στομάχι και την ψυχή σου καταλήγεις στην κάθαρση δηλαδή στον εμετό. Έτσι βγάζεις την "κακή" τροφή από το σώμα σου με την ελπίδα ίσως να ξεριζώσεις και τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Αυτή λοιπόν σε γενικές γραμμές είναι η ψυχολογική εξάρτηση από την βουλιμία και την υπεεφαγία (και για μένα περίπου το ίδιο είναι απλά χωρίς τους εμετούς...) Προσπάθησε να παρατηρήσεις τον εαυτό σου και να δεις τις συνδέσεις που κάνεις. Δηλαδή αφού έχεις ένα επεισόδιο κάτσε και σκέψου όλα τα βήματα που σε οδήγησαν εκεί. Αν καταλάβεις το μοτίβο που ακολουθείς σιγά σιγά θα μπορέσεις και να το αλλάξεις ;)

Ο άλλος παράγοντας που σε οδηγεί στην βουλιμία έχει να κάνει με βιοχημικές ελλείψεις. Όταν θρέφεις φτωχά το σώμα σου για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, τότε είναι αναμενόμενο να σου λείπουν θρεπτικά συστατικά. Το σώμα σου πεινάει και θέλει να αναπληρώσει τα κενά. Εδώ έρχεται η διατροφή και τα συμπληρώματα για να καλύψουν το κενό. Γιατι αν αυτό το κενό δεν καλυφθεί τότε παλεύεις την βουλιμία με το ένα χέρι δεμένο! :crazy: Έτσι πρέπει να κάνεις μία ισορροπημένη θρεπτική διατροφή προκειμένου με τον χρόνο να σου μείνει πλέον μόνο το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι να παλέψεις. 

Θα σου γράψω κάποια στιγμή την βιοχημική λειτουργία της διατροφής με τα τρίωρα και τις τριάδες για να καταλάβεις πως βοηθάει το σώμα να είναι καλά. Παρε και τις σπιρουλίνες βρε Λιλούκο μου που σου είπα. Θα σου δώσουν και ενέργεια και θα νιώθεις και λιγότερη πείνα ;). Εμένα με έχουν βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ! 
Αλήθεια με την τουαλέτα πως τα πας; Ενεργείσαι καθημερινά; Σόρυ που θύγω τέτοιο θέμα :P αλλά είναι σημαντικό για να μην έχουμε κατακρατήσεις και για να μπορέσεις να χάσεις πιο εύκολα το βάρος που θέλεις για τους αγώνες...Όσο έχουμε κατακρατήσεις είναι δύσκολο να χάσουμε βάρος πφφφφ.

----------


## Eli_ed

Τα δικά μου τώρα :D
Πέρασα μία βδομάδα με πολύ τρέξιμο και πολλές ώρες δουλειάς, αλλά μετά από σχεδόν δέκα μήνες ανεργίας ήταν ευχάριστο και ούτε καν ένιωσα κούραση. Πως να νιώσω άλλωστε μετά από τόσο καιρό που κάθομαι και ξεκουράζομαι; :lol:
Το περιβάλλον μου φαίνεται καλό και το αντικείμενο το ξέρω καλά γιατί είναι αυτό που έκανα τόσα χρόνια τώρα. Έχει κάποιες διαφοροποιήσεις, αλλά δεν με πειράζει, μαθαίνω και προχωράω! Περιμένω πως και πως την Παρασκευή που θα τελειώσω την δουλειά που μου αναθέσανε για να δω τι θα με πληρώσουν και αν θα υπάρξει προοπτική για περαιτέρω συνεργασία και πόσο συχνή θα είναι :D. Κάνω ευχούλες κάθε μέρα να μπορέσω να έχω και εγώ μία θέση μέσα σε αυτή την εταιρεία και να μπορέσω επιτέλους να ξαναρχίσω να κάνω όνειρα. 
Διατροφικά είμαι πολυ καλά αυτές τις μέρες. ʼρχισαν να μου φεύγουν και οι κατακρατήσεις που είχα, τυχαίο; δεν νομίζω!!! Από ψυχολογία είμαι καλά αν και λιγο μουδιασμένη από τις αλλαγές και την αγωνία μου για το τι θα ακολουθήσει. Ετοίμαζα τα ταπεράκια μου από το σπίτι με τους ξηρούς μου καρπούς, με τα φορύτα μου και ένα σάντουιτς για το μεσημέρι και το βράδυ αναγκαστικά έτρωγα το κυρίως γεύμα μου μιας και δεν είχα χρόνο να το φάω μέσα στην ημέρα. Δεν με επηρέασε όμως καθόλου. Αν δεν είχα φαγητό μαζί μου, έπαιρνα φυσικό χυμό από ένα μαγαζάκι για απογευματινό δίπλα στο γραφείο και μία μπαγκέτα με πολύσπορο για μεσημεριανό. Ευτυχώς κάνω καιρό αυτή τη διατροφή και όταν έχω κέφια ξέρω πως να διαχειριστώ την πείνα μου και τις επιλογές μου εκτός σπιτιού. Εγώ τώρα έχω καθαρά το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι να δουλέψω το οποίο είναι και το πιο ζόρικο. Με τον καιρό όμως μαθαίνω καλύτερα τον εαυτό μου και ποιοι είναι οι λόγοι κάθε φορά που με οδηγούν στην υπερφαγία. ʼλλες φορές είναι το άγχος, άλλες επειδή βαριέμαι (αυτό πλέον σπάνια), άλλες επειδή στεναχωριέμαι για κάτι... Προσπαθώ να αλλάζω αυτό που με στεναχωρεί - αγχώνει, όσο αυτό είναι δυνατόν, ή να μοιράζομαι το ζόρι μου με έναν φίλο ώστε να ξαλαφρώσω και να βρούμε παρέα λύση για το πως θα αντιμετωπίσω ότι αντιμετωπίζεται. Ελπίζω τώρα με την δουλεία ότι θα έχω απασχόληση και θα ηρεμήσω, οπότε θα μπορέσω να διαχειριστώ καλύτερα την διατροφή μου. Η πρώτη βδομάδα πάντως ήταν ευοίωνη :D

----------


## Eli_ed

Λίλα μου καλωσόρισες στο τόπικ :D
Συμφωνώ με την άποψη σου 100%. Όσο μακριά και αν φύγουμε γεωγραφικά από το πρόβλημά μας αυτό θα παραμείνει να μας κάνει την ζωή δύσκολη. Δεν είναι λύση να γυρνάμε την πλάτη μας στα προβλήματα μας και να τα αγνοούμε γιατί όντως κάποια στιγμή θα επιστρέψουν δριμύτερα και θα μας κάνουν άνω κάτω. Ειδικά τα οικογενειακά θέματα...
Εγώ από τότε που έκανα ειρήνη με τον εαυτό μου και με τους γονείς μου, νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα. Και δεν είναι ότι οι γονείς μου άλλαξαν, οι μεγάλοι άνθρωποι δύσκολα αλλάζουν, εγώ άλλαξα και μάλιστα 180 μοίρες! ʼλλαξα την συμπεριφορά μου προς αυτούς, έμαθα να είμαι ψύχραιμη και πιο διαλλακτική μαζί τους και να τους εξηγώ πως νιώθω έστω και αν διαφωνούσαμε. Απέκτησα υπομονή μαζί τους και αυτό με βοήθησε να βελτιώσω τις σχέσεις μας και να είμαστε πολύ καλύτερα. Θέλει δουλίτσα όμως αυτό, αλλά όσο μεγαλώνω βλέπω ότι μου γίνεται πιο εύκολο :)

----------


## lilouko 22

Λιλα μου καταρχας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου.κοιτα εχεις δικιο σε αυτα που λες και η γνωμη σου δεκτη.πρεπει να λινουμε τα προβληματα μας και οχι να τα προσπερναμε αλλα δεν ειναι παντα εφικτο αυτο.δεν καταδικαζω τιποτα ουτε λεω πως σιγουρα δεν ειπαρχει ελπιδα στη σχεση μου με τους δικους μου απλα εχω προσπαθισει πολυ και πλεον πιστευω πως δεν αξιζει ολη αυτη την ψυχολογικη πιεση.προτιμαω να φυγω μολλις μπορεσω και να εχουμε μια σχεση 'μακρια και αγαπημενοι'.
για την ακριβεια και τωρα ετσι ειμαστε γιατι δεν μιλαμε πολυ απλα θελω τον δικο μου χωρο και την ησιχια μου γιατι πολλες φορες που με πιανουν τα ευαισθιτα μου εκεινοι ειναι εκει και για εναν απιστευτο λογο (που δεν τον ξερω) παντα τοτε ειναι που μου λενε τα χειροτερα πραγματα και με αποτελιωνουν.τουλαχιστων οταν εχουμε μια αποσταση μιλαμε για πιο λιγο, πιο ηρεμα και σπανια μαλωνουμε ή μου λενε ασχημα πραγματα.δεν ενοω οτι θα φυγω και δεν θα τους ξαναμιλισω απλα θα αυξισω την αποσταση μεταξι μας.. αλλοστε πλεον δεν εχουμε σχεδον καμια επικινονια, ενδιαφερον ή σχεσεις γενικοτερα μεταξυ μας και αυτο ειναι δικη τους επιλογη και οχι δικη μου.εγω απλα πλεον συμφωνω και δεν θελω να μπω στον κοπο και την ψυχολογικη κουραση για να τους παρακαλαω.
:)

ελλη μου γραφεις τοσο φοβερα..:wink2:
χερομε παρα πολυ για σενα (και για την δουλεια και για την διατροφη)
συνεχισε ετσι!;)
οντος θα δωσω χρονο στην ψυχοθεραπια και γενικοτερα στην θεραπια οσον αφορα αυτο το θεμα!εχω ακομα πολυυυυ δρομο.
με την τουαλετα ευτυχως ειμε μια χαρα.(φτου φτου φτου)
αυριο θα παω απο το φαρμακιο να μιλισω με τις κοπελες εκει να δω τι θα μου πουν οσον αφορα τις πολυβιταμινες.
η σπιρουλινα δυστιχως με πειραζει μαλλον.(θα δοκιμασω απο αλλη εταιρια αργοτερα ομως);)

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλησπέραααα! Πως πάνε τα κέφια; 
Εγώ τρέχω αυτές τις μέρες αλλά είπα να περάσω να πω ένα γεια και ότι σε σκέφτομαι Λιλούκο μου :). Μα καλά σε πειράζει η σπιρουλίνα; Για φαντάσου! Εμένα είναι το μοναδικό συμπλήρωμα που το παίρνω και δεν με βαραίνει καθόλου! Τι να πω ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικό πεπτικό. Πάντως εγώ από τότε που την ξεκίνησα έχω δει ότι έχω περισσότερη ενέργεια :D ειδικά τώρα που ξυπνάω πρωί και τρέχω όλη μέρα!
Το ΣΚ τα έκανα λίγο μαντάρα με την διατροφή μου αλλά από Δευτέρα είμαι Kιουρία! :lol: 
Τι να κάνουμε έτσι είναι η ζωή, άλλες μέρες είναι καλές, άλλες μέρες όχι και τόσο. Σήμερα όμως νιώθω πολύ καλά και έχω και μειωμένη όρεξη! Ευτυχώς γιατί το ΣΚ δεν μπορούσα να συγκρατηθώ με την καμία! 

Πολύ χαίρομαι που με την τουαλέτα έχετε καλές σχέσεις :P. Εμένα μου πήρε πολύ χρόνο να στρώσω το εντεράκι μου και ακόμη μου κάνει κάτι παραφωνίες που και που :lol:. Αλλά από τότε που κατάφερα να στρώσω νιώθω άλλος άνθρωπος!

----------


## lilouko 22

ελλη μου δεν πειραζει για το σουκου, ειμε σιγουρη οτι θα τα πας καλυτερα απο δω και περα!:)

εχω και εγω ευχαριστα νεα επιτελους (σχετικα τουλαχιστων) 
αρχισα να περνω πολιβιταμινες (τις απλες τις παουερχελθ .. αχαχχαχαχα ειναι πολυ τραγικο να το γραφεις με ελληνικα γραματα) και μου ξαναρθε περιοδος, πιστευω οτι επεξαν μεγαλο ρολο. :tumble:
επισεις μου μειωθικαν και οι λιγουρες οποτε σημερα θα κανω παλι προσπαθια να μην κανω καθολου εμετο (δυστιχως ακομη δεν καταφερα να μην κανω ουτε εναν μεσα στη μερα αλλα οκ δεν το βαζω κατω)
επισεις εχω να πω οτι τα χω κανει λιγο σαλατα με το διαιτολογιο που μου ειχαν βαλει γιατι κανω τα δικα μου μερικες φορες (το ξερω ειναι χαζομαρα αλλα ηθελα να ειμε ηλικρινης):P

αυτες τις μερες εχω λιγο τρεχαματα αλλα δεν ξεχναω καμια σας και χερομε παρα πολυ να μαθαινω νεα σας!<3

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλημέρα Λιλούκοοοοο!
Τι ευχάριστα νέα είναι καλέ αυτά; Δεν θυμάμαι αν είχες αναφέρει ότι σου είχε σταματήσει η περίοδος, αλλά δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση. Είναι τόσο σύνηθες στην βουλιμία. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι οι πολυβιταμίνες που σου έφεραν πίσω την περίοδο σου Λιλούκο μου, μάλλον οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι μείωσες πολυ τους εμετούς. Όχι ότι η διατροφή και η θρέψη δεν παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο, αλλά τις βιταμίνες τις λαμβάνεις πολυ λίγο για να έχουν κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Πρόσεχε με τα κιλά σου γιατί είσαι και αθλήτρια και είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχεις προβλήματα και στο μέλλον λόγω χαμηλού ποσοστού λίπους. Πολύ χαίρομαι που το σώμα σου άρχισε να σου δίνει τα πρώτα σημάδια ότι κάτι κάνεις καλύτερα από πριν :). Συνέχισε να προσπαθείς καλή μου! Μικρές αλλαγές, αργά και σταθερά!!!

----------


## lilouko 22

ναι το δουλευω.. βρε ελλη μου να σου πω κατι μηπως ξερεις τι μπορω να κανω για να με ξυπναω οταν δεν λειτουργει το μιαλο μου?θελω να πω οτι ενω εχω φτιαξει την διατροφη μου ειναι σαν να με υποχρεονει το μιαλο μου να μου κανω κακο.. καθισα και το σκεφτικα και κατελιξα σε αυτο το συμπερασμα.
νιωθω οτι πρεπει να με κουρασω και να με κανω να νιωθω ασχημα μερικες φορες (γιατι ειναι τρομερα κουραστικοι οι εμετοι και σωματικα και ψυχολογικα)
εσυ που τα συζιτας αυτα και με τον ψυχολογο σου τι σου εχει πει να κανεις?θελω τοσο πολυ να καταφερω να μην κανω καθολου εμετο εστο για μια μερα.. ολο λεω οτι θα το καταφερω και ολο αποτυχενω..(και ποσο πια να μην απογοητευομε με αυτο..)

περιμενω να μου πεις και τα δικα σου νεα.πως τα πας?

----------


## Eli_ed

Εμένα Λιλούκο μου αυτό που μου δίνει θετική ενέργεια είναι οι δραστηριότητες. Δηλαδή αν δεν έχω σκοπό μία μέρα τότε τρώγομαι με τα ρούχα μου. Θα σου πρότεινα να γεμίζεις την μέρα σου με δραστηριότητες που σε ευχαριστούν πέρα από τις προπονήσεις σου ή ότι άλλο κάνεις. Να βγαίνεις από το σπίτι, να μην κολλάς στο ιντερνετ πολύ ή στην τηλεόραση. Βγες έξω! 

Η ζωή είναι έξω από το σπίτι ;)

----------


## Eli_ed

Και μην ξεχνάς όταν είσαι έξω να κουβαλάς στην τσάντα σου πάντα τα σνακ σου ;)

----------


## otiosa

> _Originally posted by lilouko 22_
> αυτες τις μερες τα πηγα μετρια.. βασικα δεν ακολουθισα το διαιτολογιο και εκανα τα δικα μου.. τουλαχιστων δεν ξανααυξισα τους εμετους.ειμε ακομη στον ενα την ημερα και μαλιστα μικρο.. παλι καλα.
> θελω να τους κοψω τελιως.
> *α η ψυχολογος μου ειπε επισεις οτι εχω εθιστει καπως στους εμετους και γι αυτο μου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να μην κανω κανεναν μια μερα.*
> ειναι τρελο χτες π.χ. δεν μου χρειαζοταν να κανω, εφαγα φυσιολογικα και ομως απο το ξερο μου το κεφαλι με πιεσα να κανω.
> τι βλακιες που κανω.. τελος παντον θα το παλεψω.:wink2:


αχ το έχω πάθει κι εγώ, και ντρεπόμουνα να το πω, να σαι καλά που το πες, και νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ την έκανα (όχι εμετό, υπερφαγία ακόμα κι αν δεν πεινάω από συνήθεια, γιατί "έτσι πρέπει")

----------


## otiosa

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Και μην ξεχνάς όταν είσαι έξω να κουβαλάς στην τσάντα σου πάντα τα σνακ σου ;)


αυτό είναι ΤΟ βασικό, ακομα κι αν βγαίνεις για λίγο
π.χ. σήμερα κάτι έτυχε και άργησε μια φίλη μου και ήμουν μακρυά από το μαγειρεμένο φαγητάκι μου πολύ περισσότερο απ'όσο υπολόγιζα, νυστική... ήμουν έτοιμη να αρπάξω ότι έβλεπα μέχρι να γυρίσω σπίτι

----------


## otiosa

> _Originally posted by lilouko 22_
> ναι το δουλευω.. βρε ελλη μου να σου πω κατι μηπως ξερεις τι μπορω να κανω για να με ξυπναω οταν δεν λειτουργει το μιαλο μου?θελω να πω οτι ενω εχω φτιαξει την διατροφη μου ειναι σαν να με υποχρεονει το μιαλο μου να μου κανω κακο.. καθισα και το σκεφτικα και κατελιξα σε αυτο το συμπερασμα.
> νιωθω οτι πρεπει να με κουρασω και να με κανω να νιωθω ασχημα μερικες φορες (γιατι ειναι τρομερα κουραστικοι οι εμετοι και σωματικα και ψυχολογικα)
> εσυ που τα συζιτας αυτα και με τον ψυχολογο σου τι σου εχει πει να κανεις?θελω τοσο πολυ να καταφερω να μην κανω καθολου εμετο εστο για μια μερα.. ολο λεω οτι θα το καταφερω και ολο αποτυχενω..(και ποσο πια να μην απογοητευομε με αυτο..)
> 
> περιμενω να μου πεις και τα δικα σου νεα.πως τα πας?


δεν ειναι φοβερό ότι αισθανόμαστε ότι πρέπει να γίνει πάση θυσία???
*σαν* ψυχαναγκασμός είναι, obsessive compulsive disorder, φαντάσου τι θα συνέβαινε εάν σπάσεις τη ρουτίνα και μια μέρα δεν κάνεις?

π.χ. το αγαπημένο μου λούτρινο το κουβαλάω ακόμα, πρέπει να είναι σε συγκεκριμένη άκρη του κρεβατιού, πάνω αριστερά από το προσκεφάλι μου, όπως ήταν όταν μεγάλωνα. Εάν αλλάξω σεντόνια και το μεταφέρω κατα λάθος μετά δεν μπορώ αν κοιμηθώ, γιατί πρέπει σώνει και καλά να μεταφερθεί στην αριστερή

καμιά φορά ρωτάω τον εαυτό μου εάν δεν κάνω υπερφαγικό τι θα συμβεί? και τώρα που το λέω μου φαίνεται παράξενο αλλά δεν έχω βρει την απάντηση, ούτε κάτι καλό ούτε κάτι κακό θα συμβεί, ειναι μια ομίχλη και δεν μπορώ να δω τι θα συμβεί εάν σπάσω την ρουτίνα, και επειδή είναι άγνωστο το μέλλον (ίσως να μου βγει σε καλό, αλλά δεν το ξέρω εξ αρχής) φοβάμαι να το βιώσω

Εσύ lilouko μπορεις να "δεις" τι θα σου συμβεί εάν σταματήσεις?
Είναι καλό ή κακό?
Φυσικά υπάρχει ένας φόβος με μάσκα αλλά πως να το αντιμετωπίσουμε όταν δεν ξέρουμε τι είναι? - Και φυσικά μας βολεύει να μην μάθουμε, έτσι, τουλάχιστον σε εμένα, στηρίζεται η ύπαρξη της ομίχλης
Μήπως είναι ο φόβος της "φυσιολογικής ζωής" που δεν έχουμε μάθει να ζούμε, ενώ σε αυτήν έχουμε συνηθίσει??????
Δεν ξέρω!!!!!

αν έχει συμβουλή κανείς σε αυτό ας μας βοηθήσει, για την lilouko και εμένα ;)

Eli φαίνεται ότι το έχεις ζήσει κι εσύ

σημαντικό: τώρα πια κάνω υπερφαγικά με σαλατικά, χα!

----------


## otiosa

Δεν ξέρω πόσο σε πληγώνει το θέμα με τους γονείς σου, οπότε εάν νομίσεις ότι θα σου κάνει κακό μην το επιχειρήσεις
στους δικούς μου, άμα είχαμε ρίξει ματς μετά με κοίταζαν κάπως έτσι: :punk:
οπότε έβαζα και βάζω μπροστά σχέδιο το οποίο ονομάζω "δεν-ξέρετε-τι-γεννήσατε-την-κάτσατε-την-βάρκα" :D 
τους μιλάω ευγενέστατα, με χαμόγελο, εάν κάνουνε επίπληξη "σε ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή σου", εάν μιλήσουν υποτιμητικά "σε παρακαλώ να μην στεναχωρείς το πλάσμα που κουβαλούσες 9-μήνες και ξεσκάτιζες για 2 χρόνια" ή "σε παρακαλώ να μην έχεις τόσο κακή άποψη για δημιούργημα σου", εάν σου πούνε να κάνεις κάτι, ή το κάνεις και μετά τους λες "χαίρομαι που ήμουν χρήσιμη για σένα, μόλις τελείωσα το ... και θα συνεχίσω με τις δουλείες μου" ή τους λες "θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να σε βοηθήσω αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ λόγω .... Να σου θυμίσω ότι στο παρελθόν σε ειχα βοηθησει αμέσως στο χψω όταν μου το ζήτησες και είχα το χρόνο να σε βοηθήσω". Επίσης τους λες ευχαριστώ για ό,τι κάνουν για σένα, ακόμα και το άλλαγμα του ρολού της τουαλέτας, πλυντήριο, ύπαρξη καθαρών ποτηριών/πιάτων, σφουγγαρισμένο πάτωμα "παρατήρησα ότι έκανες αυτό, σε ευχαριστώ". Για τις περιπτώσεις που τους βοηθάς σε κάτι και δεν σου λένε ευχαριστώ: εάν ξεκινήσεις να τους λες ευχαριστώ και στα πιο μικρά πράγματα που κάνουν, μετά θα αρχίσουν να σου λένε κι εκείνοι (εαποτελέσματα 2ης εβδομάδας)
ΌΛΑ με γλυκό χαμόγελο, απευθείας κοίταγμα στα μάτια και με ηρεμία στην φωνή, τους εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα όταν δεν μπορούν να σου συμπεριφερθούν άσχημα, πρώτα θα εκνευριστούν (γιατί θα νομιζουν ότι τους κάνεις πλάκα), μετά θα ντραπούν (για την συμπεριφορά τους, αφού εσύ είσαι Κυρία) και μετά θα κόψουν τα πολλά ;)
Προσοχή στην λεπτομέρεια, θέλει μεθοδικότητα και υπομονή. Πρέπει να είσαι πανέτιμη για "συχνές συμπεριφορές", έτσι φτιάξε μία λίστα με το τι θα σου πουν συχνά και προετοίμασε φράσεις και λέξεις κλειδιά. Δεν πρέπει να σε πιάσουν αδιάβαστη/απροετοίμαστη :D
Σου δίνω χρόνο για τα πρώτα θεαματικά αποτελέσματα 1 εβδομάδα (πιο γρήγορο από δίαιτα) 

Δεν χρειάζεται να τσαντιζόμαστε, να χαλιόμαστε και μετά να σκεφτόμαστε "ρε γαμώτο πως αντέδρασα έτσι??", δεν χαλάς την ζαχαρένια σου και φροντίζεις να μην γίνεσαι καθρέφτης μιας άσχημης συμπεριφοράς (να μιλάς όπως σου μιλάνε)

----------


## lilouko 22

αχαχχαχαχαχαχχαχαχα με εκανες και γελασα πρωινιατικα otiosa να σε καλα!
λοιπον θα το δοκιμασω απο σημερα (δεν εχουμε μαλωσει ακομα) και θα πω πως πηγε.:P

Eli μου θα προσπαθισω να κανω και αλλα πραγματα!τωρα τελειωσα με τις πολλες προπονισεις και θα εχω λιγο πιο χαλαρα (καπου 4 φορες τη βδομαδα) ααααχ θα αρχισω να πηγενω και πιο συχνα θαλασσα!:tumble:

εσυ πως εισαι?

otiosa το να κανεις υπερφαγικα με σαλατες ειναι πολυυυυυ καλυτερο πιστευω απ το να το κανεις με οτιδιποτε αλλο!(μεχρι να τα σταματισεις τελειως):wink2:

αληθεια εσυ ποσο καιρο ταλαιπορισε με διατροφικες διαταραχες?

----------


## lilouko 22

> _Originally posted by otiosa_
> 
> δεν ειναι φοβερό ότι αισθανόμαστε ότι πρέπει να γίνει πάση θυσία???
> *σαν* ψυχαναγκασμός είναι, obsessive compulsive disorder, φαντάσου τι θα συνέβαινε εάν σπάσεις τη ρουτίνα και μια μέρα δεν κάνεις?
> 
> π.χ. το αγαπημένο μου λούτρινο το κουβαλάω ακόμα, πρέπει να είναι σε συγκεκριμένη άκρη του κρεβατιού, πάνω αριστερά από το προσκεφάλι μου, όπως ήταν όταν μεγάλωνα. Εάν αλλάξω σεντόνια και το μεταφέρω κατα λάθος μετά δεν μπορώ αν κοιμηθώ, γιατί πρέπει σώνει και καλά να μεταφερθεί στην αριστερή
> 
> καμιά φορά ρωτάω τον εαυτό μου εάν δεν κάνω υπερφαγικό τι θα συμβεί? και τώρα που το λέω μου φαίνεται παράξενο αλλά δεν έχω βρει την απάντηση, ούτε κάτι καλό ούτε κάτι κακό θα συμβεί, ειναι μια ομίχλη και δεν μπορώ να δω τι θα συμβεί εάν σπάσω την ρουτίνα, και επειδή είναι άγνωστο το μέλλον (ίσως να μου βγει σε καλό, αλλά δεν το ξέρω εξ αρχής) φοβάμαι να το βιώσω
> 
> ...


μερικες φορες καθομε και το σκεφτομε και πραγματικα νομιζω πως ολα θα ηταν πολυ πιο ομορφα αμα μπορουσα να σταματισω αυτη τη διαταραχη..πολλες φορες ζηλευω ολους τους αλλους που μπορουν και τρωνε φυσιολογικα (οχι με κακη ζηλια.. μαλλον πιο πολυ με παραπονο, δηλαδη γιατι αυτοι μπορουν και εγω οχι?τι κανω λαθος?)
ειναι φοβερο το οτι ξερω πως η ζωη μου θα πηγενε καλυτερα αν το σταματουσα αλλα ειναι σαν ενας δαιμονας που με πιεζει να το κανω.. ξανα και ξανα.. και ξερω οτι θελει το κακο μου και ξερω πιο ειναι το σωστο αλλα κανω πως δεν το βλεπω..

ειναι σαν να φοβαμε να κανω την ζωη μου καλυτερη.
ισως και να φοβαμε να στεριθω ολα αυτα τα φαγητα και τις ποσοτιτες στις οποιες τα τρωω και να μην παχαινω (γιατι μπορει ναι μεν να ειμε μια μερα νηστικη και την αλλη να φαω ενα κορμο μονη μου και να τον βγαλο οποτε δεν περνω βαρος)
μπορει ενας αλλος λογος να ειναι πως φοβαμε να μην καταφευγω στους εμετους καθε φορα που δεν εχω κατι καλυτερο να κανω (ή μπορει να εχω και να μην θελω να ασχολιθω με αυτο αλλα να σκοτωσω το χρονο μου παλι καταστρεφοντας εμενα και οποια προσπαθεια εχω κανει)

ποιος ξερει?
αυτο που ξερω ειναι πως ο χαρακτηρας μου δεν θελω να αλλαξει.. δεν θελω να γινω δειλη και να φοβαμε να ζησω..

μερικες φορες σκεφτομε οτι αι στο διαολο πια και τι εγινε να μην μπορω να τρωω οπως πριν?και τι πειραζει αμα στεριθω το γλυκο εκεινη τη στιγμη που το θελω αφου αμα γινω καλα μετα θα μπορω και παλι να το φαω και χωρις τις τυψεις μαλιστα..

ειναι τοσο ασχημη εμμονη.. και αλλο τοσο ανισοροπη.. δηλαδη πλεον ξερεις τι εχεις, ξερεις οτι πρεπει να το αντιμετοπισεις και εν μερη τουλαχιστων πως μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο και ομως εσυ επιλεγεις να κανεις παλι τη λαθος επιλογη..
και οταν ρωτας τον εαυτο σου 'μα γιατι το εκανα τωρα αυτο' η μονη απαντηση ειναι η σιωπη.. και μετα σκεφτεσε πως ισως δεν πειραζει να σε καταστρεφεις λιγο.. ισως και να το αξιζεις ετσι που εισαι.. 
-αυτες ειναι συχνα οι δικες μου παραλογες σκεψεις..-

----------


## lilouko 22

ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΝΙΚΙΣΕΙ!!!!!!
ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΝΗΚΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!!!!!

ας αρχισουμε καλα σημερα!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tth-8wA3PdY

σημερα θα κανω αποτοξινοση και θα φαω μονο φρουτα!
παρεπιπτοντος τα πηγα χαλια με το διαιτολογιο και αυριο εχω ραντεβου με την διαιτολογο.. τι θα της πω?

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλημέρα :)

Λιλούκο μου το σώμα σου δεν έχει ανάγκη από αποτοξίνωση, από θρέψη έχει ανάγκη. Μην το υποβάλλεις σε ένα μαρτύριο φρουτοφαγίας που θα πυροδοτήσει ακόμη ένα βουλιμικό επεισόδιο. 
Δεν πειράζει που δεν έκανες το πρόγραμμα, το σημαντικό είναι να πας αύριο στο ραντεβού σου και να μιλήσεις ειλικρινά και να εξηγήσεις για πιο λόγο δεν το έκανες. 
φιλιά πολλά και καλό ραντεβού αύριο :)

----------


## otiosa

> _Originally posted by lilouko 22_
> ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΝΙΚΙΣΕΙ!!!!!!
> ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΝΗΚΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!!!!!
> 
> ας αρχισουμε καλα σημερα!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tth-8wA3PdY
> 
> σημερα θα κανω αποτοξινοση και θα φαω μονο φρουτα!
> παρεπιπτοντος τα πηγα χαλια με το διαιτολογιο και αυριο εχω ραντεβου με την διαιτολογο.. τι θα της πω?


να της πεις την αλήθεια και να είσαι σίγουρη ότι τα έχει ξανακούσει ;)
μην τρως μόνο φρούτα, δεν αποτοξινώνεσαι από τίποτα, ίσα ίσα συνηθίζεις το πάγκρεας να υπερλειτουργεί και νιώθεις μεγαλύτερη πείνα μετά από λίγο, τα συνηθισμένα φρούτα που τρώμε (διαφέρει από φρούτο σε φρούτο) έχουν 1. υψηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη (μεγαλύτερη έκκριση ινσουλίνης και μεγαλύτερη πείνα μετά από λίγο) 2. αρκετούς υδατάνθρακες (που θα αποθηκευτούν σε μορφή λίπους)
πας σίγουρα για βουλιμικό έτσι... Δες το βιντεάκι στην υπογραφή μου για τις Ορμόνες και την Πείνα, το τι τρώμε (π.χ. τρόφιμα με υψηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη) ωθεί το σώμα μας να εκκρίνει συγκεκριμένες ορμόνες σε μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα οι οποίες μετά θα ορίσουν το πόσο πεινάμε και το εάν πεινάμε, οπότε προσέχουμε *τι* τρώμε για να μην θέλουμε να φάμε και τις κουρτίνες μετά από λίγο
Εγώ όταν λέω κάνω υπερφαγικό με σαλατοειδή εννοώ ότι κοιτάζω να τρώω κάθε τρεις ώρες γεύμα με πρωτείνη (κρέας ή αυγά) και την σαλάτα μου και εάν θέλω σώνει και καλά να φάω πριν κλείσω 3-ωρο τρώω* επιπλέον* σαλατοειδή
*Δεν* αντικαθιστώ γεύματα με σαλάτες ή φρούτα. το γεύμα πρέπει να είναι γεύμα με τα όλα του, απλά ακολούθησε τι σου γράφει η διαιτολόγος, σίγουρα έλαβε υπόψιν της το να τρέφεσαι επαρκώς, εάν δεν φας αυτά που χρειάζεται το σώμα σου θα αρχίσει να "παραπονιέται" είτε με το να νιώσεις κουρασμένη (για να μειώσεις τις καύσεις) είτε με το να νιώσεις απίστευτη πείνα (για να αυξήσεις το αποθηκευμένο λίπος)

----------


## otiosa

άσχετο, είπες ότι από εδώ και πέρα θα είναι "χαλαρά" οι προπονήσεις, μόνο 4 φορές την εβδομάδα και ήμουν έτσι :wow: όταν το διάβασα
4 είναι χαλαρά?! δεν θέλω ούτε να φανταστώ το εντατικό :D

Oh, yes we will survive!!!

----------


## lilouko 22

αχαχχααχαχα.. εμενα ειναι η ζωη μου ο αθλητισμος οποτε μου φενοντε λογικες και τις χαιρομε κιολας, αμα δεν κανω μου λειπουν (φτου φτου να μην τις ματιασω) :P

οι εντατικες ειναι 2-2μιση ωρες 5 φορες την βδομαδα ή αλλιως δυο πιο μικρες προπονισεις την μερα παλι 4-5 φορες τη βδομαδα.
(ενω τωρα θα κανω 1μιση ωρα αντε 2)
αχαχχαχαχα ακουγομε λιγο τρελη ετσι?:P

τελικα δεν την εκανα ετσι και αλλιως την αποτοξινοση.. εφαγα κανονικα το φαι μου.. (περιπου)
αυτο με τις σαλατες που κανεις ειναι πολυ καλο βρε.. μετραει ως υπερφαγικο?
(τα λινκς σου τα εχω διαβασει και ηταν παρα πολυ ωραια, εγω εχω κολιμα με τη ζαχαρη και θελω να την κοψω αλλα πραγματικα δεν μπορω..:crazy: περασα μια μεγαλη περιοδο που την ειχα κοψει- ετρογα κανα γλυκο αμα τυχενε σε καποια περισταση αλλα την ειχα κοψει- και τωρα τσουπ δεν ξερω πως ξανακολισα... ξερεις πως μπορω να την κοψω?την μισω τη ζαχαρηηη...)

ναι θα της πω την αληθεια αυριο και οτι βρεξει ας κατεβασει.:wink2:

----------


## lilouko 22

Elli μου τωρα την ειδα την τελευτεα σου απαντιση.. ναι οπως ειπα θα παω αυριο και θα δουμε τι θα γινει.:wink2:

ναι οντος πρεπει να τις αφησω αυτες τις συνιθιες γιατι μονο κακο μου κανουν.
εσυ πως εισαι καλη μου ολα καλα ελπιζω ετσι?:spin:

α και κατι ακομα.λεω να πω στην διαιτολογο αυριο οτι θελω να μου κανει ενα διαιτολογιο με βαση τη διαιτα ατκινς.δεν μου αρεσουν οι υδατανθρακες εκτος απο το καφε ρυζι.. αντε και τα παξιμαδια τα μεγαλα τα ολικης.αντιθετως λατρευω τις πρωτεινες (ψοφαω για αυγα και κοτοπουλο) και μου αρεσουν πολυ τα φρουτα και οι σαλατες.
λετε να το δεχτει?
γιατι ολο μου λεει οτι πρεπει να τρωω πολλους υδατανθρακες και εμενα δεν μαρεσουν (ολο μου βαζει μπαρες και μπισκοτα και τετια - το ψωμι μου το αντικατεστισε σε πολλα γευματα με ρυζι και το δεχτικα)

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλουκο μου όλα παίζουν το ρόλο τους στην διατροφή μας και όλα μα όλα χρειάζονται! 
Είναι λάθος να αποκλείουμε ολόκληρες ομάδες τροφών μόνο και μόνο επειδή νομίζουμε ότι μας παχαίνουν. Οι υδατάνθρακες είναι πολλοί σημαντικοί στην διατροφή μας και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να τους αποφεύγουμε. Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να αντικαταστήσεις τα πάντα με προϊόντα ολικής άλεσης και δημητριακών βρώμης κτλ μην κατεργασμένων. Οι πρωτεΐνες επίσης είναι πολλοί σημαντικες για την ανάπτυξη των μειών μας και ειδικά για εσένα που είσαι αθλήτρια είναι σημαντικό να τρως επαρκή ποσότητα. Όλο το παιχνίδι παίζεται στις ποσότητες, στους συνδυασμούς και στις ώρες που τρως. Όταν τρως υδατάνθρακες με μέτρο δεν έχεις κανένα λόγο να φοβάσαι. 
Εγώ π.χ. επειδή δεν γουστάρω τις μπάρες δημητριακών και τα μπισκότα του εμπορίου, επειδή έχουν πολυ ζάχαρη και άσπρο αλεύρι, φτιάχνω δικά μου μπισκότα βρώμης με μέλι και ταχίνι για σνακ. Τρώω ένα τέτοιο μπισκότο και το συνδυάζω πάντα με μία μερίδα φρούτου και μου δίνει απίστευτη ενέργεια και με χορταίνει. Επίσης τρώω ξηρούς καρπούς (1κ.σ.) κατά προτίμηση μουλιασμένους για να ενεργοποιούνται και τα χρήσιμα ένζυμα και να είναι πιο εύπεπτοι και τους συνδυάζω επίσης με φρούτο. Να σκέφτεσαι πάντα ότι δεν κάνεις δίαιτα αλλά διατροφή, μία διατροφή που θα αγωνιστείς να την κάνεις τρόπο ζωής. Αν θέλεις να κάνεις αποτοξίνωση από κάτι κάνε από τις επεξεργασμένες τροφές του εμπορίου και τρώγε όσο το δυνατόν ακατέργαστες τροφές, μπάρες και μπισκότα που θα φτιάχνεις μόνη σου και θα ξέρεις τι έχουν μέσα, και πρωτείνη με χαμηλά λιπαρά όπως ψάρι, κοτόπουλο, αυγά και ελαφριά τυριά.
Κάνοντας την διατροφή των τριώρων με συνδυασμό πρωτείνης, υδατάνθρακα και κάτι φρέσκου διαπίστωσα ότι τα υπερφαγικά μου με τον καιρό μειώθηκαν μέχρι που ελαχιστοποιήθηκαν. Έμαθα να τρώω τα πάντα αλλά με μέτρο, και διαπίστωσα ότι τίποτα δεν μπορεί να με παχύνει αν κάνω μία συνολικά σωστή και ισορροπημένη διατροφή. Ακόμη και αν για μερικές μέρες φάω βλακείες ή κάνω υπερφαγικό επιστρέφω στην διατροφή μου με περισσότερη όρεξη και διάθεση να την κάνω σωστά και να επαναφέρω την ενέργεια μου και την διάθεση μου σε υψηλά επίπεδα. Γιατί στην τελική αυτή η διατροφή με κάνει να νιώθω καλά και να έχω τον ΕΛΕΓΧΟ! 
Προσπάθησε να την προσαρμόσεις με την βοήθεια της διαιτολόγου στα γούστα σου και στην καθημερινότητα σου και θα δεις ότι με τον καιρό θα βγεις από το διατροφικό χάος και θα αρχίσεις να ανακτάς τον πολυπόθητο έλεγχο.

----------


## otiosa

lilouko δεν είμαι σιγουρη ότι η ατκινς είναι η καλύτερη λύση για εσένα, η διαιτολόγος σου σίγουρα παίρνει υπόψιν της τις ανάγκες σε υδατάνθρακες που έχεις λόγο των προπονήσεων 
επίσης η άτκινς δεν είναι η απόλυτη δίαιτα, ακόμα και ο ίδιος ο άτκινς όσο ήταν εν ζωή είχε πει ότι είναι κομμένη και ραμμένη για άτομο με προβλήματα ινσουλινοαντίστασης και διαβήτη, σε κάποια άλλη περίπτωση χρειάζεται άλλη αντιμετώπιση!
Στηρίζεται στο ότι με συγκεκριμένες τροφές ωθείς το συκώτι σου να καίει λίπος που έχεις αποθηκεύσει. Ως εδώ ακούγεται μαγικό. Δεν είναι. Γιατί? 
1. Όσοι έχουν χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους στον οργανισμό τους (γιατί είναι ήδη πολύ λεπτοί) δύσκολα θα χάσουν βάρος και υπάρχει ο φόβος να καις και μύες μαζί με λίπος, δεν είναι χαζός ο οργανισμός σου, θα κοιτάξει να επιβιώσει εάν δεν τον ταίζεις αρκετά. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά threads σε ξενόγλωσσα φόρουμς της ατκινς με παράπονα για το γιατί δεν χάνουν και είναι ήδη ελλιποβαρής. Πρόσεξε το είναι συνηθισμένο λάθος!!! *Όταν δεν έχεις κάτι σημαντικό να χάσεις και δεν παίρνεις αρκετούς υδατάνθρακες θα αρχίσει να καίει ΚΑΙ μύες!* 
2. Στην τελευταία φάση της άτκινς (έχεις αδυνατίσει, έχεις ένα υγιές ποσοστό λίπους, εσύ πιθανότητα να το έχεις ήδη) αυξάνεις τους υδατάνθρακες, φυσικά δεν τρως επεξεργασμένες τροφές (ζάχαρη, λευκό αλεύρι) αλλά τρως πολύσπορο ή μαύρο ρύζι και περισσότερα φρούτα, με μέτρο φυσικά. Είναι το "λίγο απ'όλα και με μέτρο"
3. Επέλεξα την άτκινς γιατί για τις δικές μου ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΈΣ απαιτήσεις είναι μια χαρά. Δεν πεινάω, ούφ! και χάνω, αλλά εγώ έχω αποθηκευμένο λίπος ούκ ολίγο να χάσω. Φρούτα τρώω αλλά μόνο αυτά που έχουν χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη, γιατί μου κάνουν πείνα τα άλλα. Επίσης, σε αυτό που είπε η Eli, δεν έχω κόψει τους υδατάνθρακες, τους παίρνω από λαχανικά. Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ (το έχω ξαναγράψει ότι η ατκινς δεν είναι πανάκεια) δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο ακούγεται!!! Θέλεις μεγάλη ποικιλία λαχανικών, αρκετά μεγάλη προετοιμασία φαγητού και ποσότητες! Εάν ξεμείνω από λαχανικά και φάω λιγότερα και χωρίς ποικιλία, όπως σήμερα :regan: , αρχίζω να ζαλίζομαι και να νιώθω κατατονία άμεσα, εντός 2-3 ωρών από το τελευταίο γεύμα χωρίς αρκετούς υδατάνθρακες! Δηλαδή μικρή σαλάτα και όχι μεγάλη με ποικιλία. 
Οι υδατάνθρακες φυσικά και μας χρειάζονται, τους παίρνουμε αλλά όσο το δυνατόν τρώμε μη επεξεργασμένους, π.χ. λαχανικά και ό,τι είναι ολικής άλεσης
Και άρχισε να κοιτάς ετικέτες, πολλές φορές το ψωμί που αγοράζουμε, ακομα και το ολικής, έχει ζάχαρη, σιρόπη γλυκόζης ή φρουκτόζη. Χωρίς να έχεις πρόθεση να φας ζάχαρη τρως...

Προσπάθησε στο πρόγραμμα που σου έχει δώσει να της πεις ακριβώς σε ποιο σημείο πείνασες και ξέφυγες, π.χ. απόγευμα Τρίτης ταδε ώρα ξέφυγα και έφαγα αυτό, είχα φάει πριν τάδε ώρα αυτο, στην ουσία κρατάς ημερολόγιο, με αυτό θα μπορεί και εκείνη να καταλάβει από το τι έφαγες το γιατί πείνασες, θα βοηθήσει και εσένα να δεις το πόσο πεινάς και ποιες ώρες, πριν την προπόνηση? μετά? αρκετή ωρα μετά όταν γυρίζεις σπίτι? και μπορείς να της δώσεις επιπλέον πληροφορίες για να το προσαρμόσει σε σένα καλύτερα :)

----------


## otiosa

το επιβεβαίωσα
σήμερα είχα ραντεβού με τη γιατρό μου η οποία τρέχει μαραθώνιους
μου είπε ότι προσπάθησε να κάνει low-carb αλλά είχε φοβερούς πόνους στους μύες όταν έτρεχε μεγάλες αποστάσεις γιατί δεν υπάρχει αρκετό "καύσιμο" αποθηκευμένο
τρώει ψωμί και ρύζι, έχει κοψει την ζάχαρη
υποθέτω κάτι τέτοιο σου είπε και η διατροφολόγος σου

μου είπε να μείνω σε low-carb μέχρι να τα χάσω γιατί έχει αποτελέσματα σε παχύσαρκους και μετά να προσέχω να μην ξαναπέσω στα σκληρά (ζάχαρη) ;)

----------


## lilouko 22

καλημερα κοριτσια μου να εχετε μια πολυ πολυ πολυ ομορφη μερα!:grin:

λοιπον η διατροφολογος μονο που δεν με εδιρε που ηθελα να κανω ατκινς, εγω εχω λιπος στα ορια του φυσιολογικου σκεδον οποτε μου ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο να χασω γιατι δεν με αφηνει ο οργανισμος.. και εχω καλο ποσοστο μυων τους οποιους δεν πρεπει να χασω.
μου ειπε οτι δεν θα κοψω τους υδατανθρακες γιατι μου ειναι απαρετιτοι απλα αντι για μπαρες δημιτριακων μου εβαλε κι αλλα φρουτα και ξηρους καρπους! πολυ χαιρομε!:P

εσεις πως τα πατε ολα καλα???

λοιπον απο τωρα 9:20 μεχρι αυριο ιδια ωρα βαζω στοιχιμα να μην κανω εμετο.ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.
ελπιζω να το καταφερω και να κλεισω 24ωρο.(μετα μπορει να βαλω νεα προθεσμια)
θα ξαναμπενω να λεω πως παει για να μην ξεχνιεμε.:wink2:

----------


## lilouko 22

συνεχιζω και συγγρατιεμεεεεε.. αααχ περιμενω να παει μιαμιση για να μαγειρεψωωωω..

λοιπων κανω λιστα με το τι μπορω να κανω για να απασχολουμε οταν με πιανει λιγουρα ή ταση για εμετο.πιστευω θα με βοηθισει.:wink2:

----------


## lilouko 22

ααααααα τα εκανα σκατααα.. :(
γιατι γιατι γιατι γιατι γιατι να με τοσο χαζη???
το ξερω σας πριζω αλλα γιατι ρε γαμοτο τα χα καταφερει τοσο καλα..
λοιπον αυριο θα κλεισω μια ολοκληρη μερα χωρις να κανω εμετο κανενα γευμα μου... δεν ξερω αν θα χρειαστει να κανω ολη μερα δουλειες μεχρι να παω προπονιση αλλα δεν θα κανω εμετο που να σκασω. :'(
αααχ αντε να δουμε!καλη μου επιτυχια!

----------


## lilouko 22

καλα τα παω μεχρι τωρα σημερα.. νιωθω παλι οτι πρεπει αλλα θα τη νικισω αυτη τη φωνη μεσα μου θα τη νικησω!

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου γλυκιά κράτα γεράααα!
Είμαι σε διακοπές αυτές τις μέρες γι αυτό χάθηκα. Κάνω μπανάκια στην Αιτολοκαρνανία :D
Είμαι στο πατρικό μου μαζί με τους γονείς μου την αδερφή μου και την ανιψιά μου και περνάμε όμορφα :D. Από διατροφή το παλεύω επάξια και μάλιστα στην τελευταία επισκεψη στον διαιτολόγο είχα χάσει και αρκετούς πόντους! Η ζυγαριά λόγω κατακρατήσεων δεν μας έκανε την χάρη αλλά δεν πειράζει, θα φανεί τώρα που μου τελείωσε και η περίοδος. Ευτυχώς έχω την μαμά εδώ και μαγειρεύει κάθε μέρα και τρώμε σωστά και υγιεινά ;)
Εσύ κοριτσάρα μου το παλεύεις βλέπω και είμαι πολυ χαρούμενη! Μπήκα να σου δώσω λίγο κουράγιο γλυκιά μου γιατί πιστεύω το χρειάζεσαι. Να ξέρεις ότι η προσπάθεια είναι που παίζει ρόλο αυτή τη στιγμή, οι επιτυχίες σιγά σιγά θα ακολουθήσουν. Χαίρομαι που τα βρήκατε και με την διατροφολόγο και βελτιώνετε σιγά σιγά το διατροφολόγιο σου :). Συνέχισε να προσπαθείς Λιλούκο μου, μην το βάζεις κάτω ε;

----------


## lilouko 22

το παλευω ελλη μου.. μαλλον δεν ειμε ακομα ετοιμη να μην κανω καθολου μεσα στη μερα εμετο αλλα δεν πειραζει (οχι πολυ δηλαδη) θα σηνεχισω να το παλευω μεχρι να το καταφερω! :grin:

χερομε που τα περνας ομορφα και που πανε ολα καλα με τη διατροφη σου, συνεχισε ετσι!;)

ναι τα χουμε βρει οντος με την διατροφολογο μια χαρα.
αχ βρε ελλη σε φχαριστω πολυ, οντος μου δεινεις κουραγιο οποτε μου γραφεις ειτε για τα δικα σου ειτε για μενα.
μην ανισιχεις αμα βρισκεις χρονο να μπενεις να μιλαμε αλλα μη χανεις ουτε ευκερια για να χαρεις τις διακοπες σου.μολλις γυρισεις εγω εδω θα μαι να τα λεμε!

φιλακια! :bisou:

----------


## otiosa

πώς πας?
πώς πάνε οι προπονήσεις?

είναι σημαντικό ότι καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν είσαι έτοιμη να μην κάνεις εμετό κάθε μέρα
είναι βασικό να μαθαίνουμε τον εαυτό μας

όταν άρχισα να γυμνάζομαι λίγο παραπάνω είχα αποφασίσει ότι δεν θα κόψω την ζάχαρη και τα βουλιμικά, γιατί απλά δεν αισθανόμουν έτοιμη. Είναι σαν τα μωρά με την πιπίλα. Σιγά σιγά θα μπορούσες να ψάξεις και να βρεις άλλες ασχολίες και ενδιαφέρονται για να γεμίζεις τον εαυτό σου συναισθηματικά και μετά δεν χρησιμοποιείς την πιπίλα τόσο πολύ

----------


## lilouko 22

καλα σχετικα.. δεν ειμε στα καλυτερα μου ψυχολογικα αλλα οκ θα ανακαμψω!

πρεπει να παω οποσδιποτε να κανω εξετασεις, χτες ειχα ενα μουδιασμα σε ολο μου το σωμα και τρομαξα λιγο αλλα οκ σημερα ειμε καλα.:)
μαλλον θα παω αυριο (σιγουρα παντος μεσα στη βδομαδα)

εσεις πως τα πατε?ολα καλα?;)

----------


## mompakis

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Lilouko μου καλημέρα :)
> Αχ αυτή η άτιμη βουλιμία!!! Υπάρχει τρόπος να βγεις από την βουλιμία καλή μου αλλά θέλει θέληση και πείσμα και επιμονή. Βεβαίως και υπάρχει διατροφή που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει αλλά θέλει πρόγραμμα και δέσμευση από την πλευρά σου ότι θα την τηρήσεις παλεύοντας παράλληλα με τις τύψεις. Στα τρίωρα και στις τριάδες έχουμε γράψει πολλά για την βουλιμία και για την διατροφή που κάνουμε για την απαλλαγή των υπερφαγικών επεισοδίων. Παράλληλα ακόμη και αν κάνεις επεισόδια θα πρέπει να βρίσκεις το κουράγιο να μένεις πιστή στην διατροφή σου.
> 
> Αν μένεις Αθήνα μπορείς να πας στην Μονάδα Εφηβικής Υγείας της Β' Παιδιατρικής Κλινικής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών - Νοσοκομείο Παίδων "Π. & Α. Κυριακού
> http://www.youth-health.gr/gr/index.php
> Εκεί αναλαμβάνουν ανήλικους με διατροφικές διαταραχές και δίνουν ψυχολογική και διατροφική υποστήριξη και πληρώνεις κάτι εντελώς συμβολικό, σαν να πήγαινες για ένα καφέ.


Η αδερφή μου το είχε αυτό, και έκανε ακριβώς αυτό που είπε ο απο κάτω σου:

"Αν μένεις Αθήνα μπορείς να πας στην Μονάδα Εφηβικής Υγείας της Β' Παιδιατρικής Κλινικής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών - Νοσοκομείο Παίδων "Π. & Α. Κυριακού
http://www.youth-health.gr/gr/index.php
Εκεί αναλαμβάνουν ανήλικους με διατροφικές διαταραχές και δίνουν ψυχολογική και διατροφική υποστήριξη και πληρώνεις κάτι εντελώς συμβολικό, σαν να πήγαινες για ένα καφέ. "

Το αποτέλεσμα; Όλα μια χαρά!

----------


## Eli_ed

Πέρασα να πω ένα γεια!
Λιλούκο μου πως τα περνάς; Πήγες διακοπές; 
Εγώ μόλις επέστρεψα και προσπαθώ να συγκεντρωθώ στις δουλειές μου και στην επανένταξη στην καθημερινότητα. Εύχομαι να είσαι καλά και ο Αύγουστος να περνάει ανέμελα ;)

----------


## lilouko 22

γεια σε ολους!
φχαριστω που συνεχιζετε να ασχολιστε με την κλαψα μου.. ειμε διαλιμενη σε χιλια κοματια..
πως εχω καταντισει ετσι?γιατι? γιατι εχω γινει ετσι εγω που ειμουν παντα το χαρουμενο κοριτσακι που μπορει να ζω μεσα σε αυτο το μπουρδελο αλλα τουλαχιστων εβλεπα τα θετικα.. τωρα δεν βλεπω τιποτα
πηγα διακοπες και καταφερα να το νικησω για μια ολοκληρη βδομαδα
(ειμουν σε καμπινγκ οποτε ειμουν μακρια απο ολα τα κομματια της ζωης μου)
και μετα πριν γυρισω καλα καλα οι δικοι μου μου γαμισανε παλυ την καρδια..
φετος τελειωνω και θα φυγω.. αμα αντεκσω μεχρι τοτε

πριν φυγω ειχα φτασει τα 50 κιλα και τωρα ειμε 52!! να παιθανω.. το ξερω οτι ακουγομε τρελη, ειμε τρελη για δεσιμο
θελω να πω ελα τωρα ειναι 2 κιλα αλλα εγω τα βλεπω σαν να ειναι 22.. και με ποναει πολυ αυτο
νιωθω σαν να ειμε ενα τερας που ξεχιλιζει απο λιπος κουνιετε σα ζελε.. με κοιταω στον καθρεφτη και δεν μπορω να μην ελενχω αμα ειναι επιπεδη η κοιλια μου.. και τελευτεα δεν ειναι το βλεπω.πρεπει να τα χασω τα 2 κιλα πρεπει.
δεν θελω να μου θιμωσει κανεις που εχει παραπανω κιλα εδω.. για ενα περιεργο λογο στους αλλους δεν μου φενοντε τοσο ασχημα λιγα παραπανω κιλα αλλα εγω δεν δικεολογουμε να ειμε χοντρη η ασχημη δεν μου το επιτρεπω...
στο σπιτι ολα ειναι σκατα.. θελω να φυγω δεν μπορω αλλο αμα δεν φυγω με βλεπω να πηδαω απο το μπαλκονι
πως εγινα ετσι.. γιατι κλαιω που εχω 2 κιλα παραπανω? γιατι δεν μπορω να φαω τιποτα και να το κρατισω ολοκληρο μεσα μου... 
νιωθω τοσο μα τοσο πολυ κουρασμενη που ειναι μερικες φορες (λιγες ευτυχως..) που απλα θελω να παω σε ενα μακρυνο ησυχο μερος και να κλεισω τα ματια μου.. να μεινω εκει και να κοιταζω το κενο
δεν το θελω το σπιτι μου δεν το θελω μου θυμιζει το παρελθον και εγω θελω να φυγω μακρια απο αυτο

τελευτεα μου ερχετε συνεχια η αναγκη να νιωσω εκεινη την αισθηση οπως οταν κανεις πολυ ωρα ηλιοθεραπια νταλα μεσημερι και μετα μπενεις στη θαλασσα και οπως κανεις βουτια νιωθεις το παγομενο νερο να περναει μεσα στα μαλλια σου και να περνει ολη τη δυσφορια και τη ζεστη και καθε κιταρο του κορμιου σου νιωθει καινουργιο.. αυτο θελω και γω
και μετα να ειμε μεσα σε ενα ασπρο δροσερο παπλομα μαζι με εναν συγκεκριμενο ανθρωπο που ειναι απ τους λιγους που εμπιστευομε και αγαπω και απλα να ειμαστε μαζι.. αυτες οι δυο αισθισεις τελευτεα γυρνανε παρα πολυ στο κεφαλι μου..

δεν ειμε αχαριστη γαμοτο το ξερω οτι μπορει να εχω πλουσιο παρελθον αλλα υπαρχουν και χειροτερα.. απλα εχω την αναγκη να πιστεπσω και γω σε ενα ******** θαυμα.. αλλα αυτο αργει λιγακι...
γιατι κλαιγομε ετσι γαμοτο εγω δεν ημουν ευαισθιτη στους εξω.. την κρατουσα την ευαισθισια μου και ημουνα δυνατη.. ατσαλι και τωρα εχω γινει χειροτερα και απο πλαστελινη

----------


## lilouko 22

και εντομεταξυ το νιωθω καθε κυταρο του κορμιου μου το νιωθει οτι θελω να φυγω απο αυτο το μερος.. να παω να ζησω σε καποιο αλλο σπιτι οπου νανε δεν με νιαζει πια.. ειναι λιγα πραγματα που θελω να τα κρατισω στη ζωη μου αλλα ολα τα αλλα πεταμα στα σκουπιδια..
με τους δικους μου πλεον κοπσαμε τελιως και ξαφνικα τους ηρθε να μου το παιξουν ενδιαφερον και ετσι αλλα μετα απο οσα μου εχουν κανει (και κανουν ακομα μερικες φορες για να μην ξεχνιομαστε βεβεα) εγω δεν μπορω να νιωσω κατι αλλο απο απεχθια και σιχαμα.. με θιμαμε να κλαιω και να σκεφτομε γιατι μου το κανουν αυτο τι τους εχω κανει? και τοτε θα μπορουσα να τους αγαπισω.. τοτε τους αγαπουσα βασικα αλλα πλεον δεν μπορω να το πω αυτο.. δεν μπορω να νιωσω κατι γι αυτους ακομα και εαν προσπαθισω.. απλα δεν μπορω και δεν θελω πια.. δεν αξιζει τον κοπο..

τι να κανω? να φυγω και οπου με βγαλει? εαν φυγω θα ηρεμισω αλλα που να παω και πως να ζησω? μισω να γινομε φορτομα και δεν ξερω τι να κανω.. και αμα φυγω τοτε δεν εχει γυρισμο θα πρεπει να αφησω οτι εχω εδω μεσα..
(αν και εχω αρχισει να μειωνω τα πραγματα μου.. τουλαχιστων αμα φυγω να μπορω να εχω λιγες αποσκευες και μονο τα απαρετιτα.. πραγμα σχετικο για τον καθενα βεβεα..)

και με τα κιλα και τους εμετους και το φαγητο.. και με αυτα τι να κανω παλι?

περιμενω τα νεα σας και ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα!!!

----------


## lila198621

Βρε λικουκο μην απελπιζεσαι.εχεις τοση οργη μεσα σου και πρεπει να την εκτονωσεις.στην ψυχολογο πηγαινεις η σταματησες???θα σε βοηθησει αν συζητας με καποιο ειδικο.οι δικοι σου τι σου εχουν κανει και εισαι τοσο οργισμενη μαζι τους???

----------


## lilouko 22

γενικα εχουμε περασει διαφορες φασεις.. παντα ηταν αδιαφοροι για μενα, τα βρισιδια ειναι καθημερινο φαινομενο και καποτε επεφτε και ξυλο αλλα ενταξι αυτο κρατισε πολυ λιγο γιατι ειδαν οτι δεν τους επερνε.. δεν σκοπευα να το κρατισω κρυφο αν το συνεχιζαν κατι τετιο.εχουν αποδοκιμασει οτι κι αν εχω κανει στη ζωη μου και οτι επιτευγμα και αν εχω καταφερει και οτι επιτυχια θεωρουν παντα οτι καποιος αλλος το εκανε για μενα η οτι κατα τυχη το καταφερα, ποτε δεν αναγνωριζουν κατι δικο μου, η μανα μου με θεωρει μια αχρηστη τεμπελα που την νιαζει μονο να ειναι ομορφη και να βγενει εξω σαν τσουλι. ετσι ακριβως το χε πει. ολες μου τις σχεσεις τις θεωρει αποτυχιμενες και πιστευει οτι οποιος μου φερθει καλα δεν θελει να ειμε εγω καλα αλλα να παρει καποιο ανταλαγμα. μου λεει να μην σπουδασω γιατι θα αποτυχω και αλλα τετια.. σημειοτεον οπως σου εχω πει ελλη μου οτι εγω ξεσκιζομε να τους κανω δουλειες εδω μεσα απ το πρωι και στο τελος ακουω οτι ειμε μια αχρηστη εγωιστρια που μονο να γινετε βαρος ξερει και να τους τρωει λεφτα. (και γω εχω να το λεω αυτο, δεν ζηταω ποτε χρηματα και ειδικα απο αυτους)

αλλα το τελειοτικο χτυπιμα ηταν πριν κατι βδομαδες που εμαθα τυχεα οτι η μανα μου το ειχε καταλαβει οτι δεν ειμουν καλα και οτι εκανα εμετους.
και δεν εκανε τιποτα.. το πιστευεις?
θελω να πω οκ το ξερω οτι δεν τους νιαζει αλλα ειμε παιδι τους ρε συ και κοντευα να πεθανω (η γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ειχα πολυ χαμηλες σφυξεις και το καλιο μου ηταν παρα πολυ χαμηλο και εκει οδηγει αυτο)

ε απο τοτε πλεον δεν με νιαζει πια.. δεν μπορω να νιωσω κατι για αυτους.. δεν ειναι οργη καλη μου ειναι σιχαμα οπως ειπα... θελω να κανω παιδια (αν καταφερω ετσι σκατα που ειναι μιαλο και σωμα) και φοβαμε να μην τους φερθω ποτε ετσι..

και για να μην με πουνε αδικη της μιλισα κιολας και της ειπα οτι το εμαθα και οτι θα θελα να μου πει γιατι δεν εκανε τιποτα για να με βοηθισει και οτι αυτο με στεναχωρισε και αυτη αρχισε να φωναζει και να με βριζει.. ε οκ της ειπα και γω καλα αστο και απλα το αφησα.

----------


## lilouko 22

πες μου την γνωμη σου στις ερωτισεις που ειχα κανει πιο πανω στο προηγουμενο!εσυ εχεις πιο λογικη σκεψη και πιο ηρεμη!

----------


## lilouko 22

οπς συγνωμη αλλα τωρα ειδα οτι σε ειπα ελλη ενω εσυ εισαι η λιλα, με συνχωρεις.

----------


## sagia_ed

> _Originally posted by otiosa_
> το επιβεβαίωσα
> μου είπε να μείνω σε low-carb μέχρι να τα χάσω γιατί έχει αποτελέσματα σε παχύσαρκους και μετά να προσέχω να μην ξαναπέσω στα σκληρά (ζάχαρη) ;)


otiosa γεια σου! με ενδιαφερον διαβασα το ποστ σου σχετικα με την εμπειρια σου με τη low carb διατροφη. επειδη αναφερεις οτι την ακολουθεις, συντηρεισαι με λαχανικα, μερικα φρουτα και πολλες πρωτεινες? και σε τι ποσοτητες μεσα στη μερα? ακολουθω κι εγω αυτο το μοντελο αλλα πειναω τρωγοντας απειρα(απειρα ομως)λαχανικα, περιπου 500γρ κρεατος/ψαριου/κοτοπουλου (αυτο μοιρασμενο σε 3 γευματα) και καμια φορα κανα πρασινο μηλο! εχω κοψει εντελως τα γαλακτοκομικα(αν κ λατρευω το γιαουρτι!!!) και πινω 3-4 λιτρα νερο! ομως πειναω και δε χανω(μη σου πω οτι παιρνω κιολας-μαλλον πολλες φυτικες ινες)! δεν εχω προβλημα βαρους αλλα το κανω για να συντηρουμαι. σαν εφηβη εκανα διαιτες(τα χα τα κιλακια μου), υπηρξα βουλιμικη για 5 χρονια(με εξοδο τροφης-τωρα το εχω αραιωσει πολυ) και θελοντας να απαλλαγω ξαναεκανα lowcarb διατροφη.αλλα μιλαμε δε χορταινω τιποτα! τοσα πρασινικα, η κοιλια τουμπανο και ομως...
Παρεμπιπτοντως, ειδα τα βιντεακια του uctv κι ενθουσιαστηκα!!! κι αυτος ο dr lustig τι γλυκος!!! μου θυμιζει μαικλ νταγκλας(στο παχυτερο και νεοτερο), αδερφια θα τους εκανα!

----------


## otiosa

κι έλεγα τι μου θυμίζει αυτός εδώ! :P

εδώ είναι το τόπικ για την low-carb http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=5246&page=1
και σου απαντάω στο τελευταίο ποστ του νήματος για να μην αλλάξουμε θέμα στο νήμα της lilouko22


lilouko 22 εάν ήμουν μητέρα σου ούτε εγώ θα σου το έλεγα ότι ήξερα. Θα προσπαθούσα με άλλους τρόπους να βρω την αιτία και να σε βοηθήσω, πιθανόν το ίδιο να έκανε και εκείνη

----------


## Eli_ed

Λιλούκο μου συγνώμη που δεν σου απάντησα νωρίτερα αλλά δεν είχα διαβάσει τα ποστ σου. 
Λυπάμαι που η κατάσταση στο σπίτι σου είναι τόσο τραγική και τώρα καταλαβαίνω έστω και λίγο γιατί έχεις όλα αυτά τα θέματα που έχεις. Πρέπει να είσαι πολύ δυνατή γιατί με όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν άλλο άτομο στην θέση σου θα έκανε πολύ χειρότερα αλλά εσύ προσπαθείς κάπως να κρατηθείς. Δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσο λυπάμαι για την άσχημη σχέση με την μαμά σου, πραγματικά η στάση της είναι τουλάχιστον εγκληματική! Αχ κοριτσάκι μου δεν ξέρω πως θα μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω, απλά μην χάνεσαι και κυρίως μην σταματάς να κάνεις τα ραντεβού σου στην μονάδα. Σε παρακαλώ, πρέπει από κάπου να πιαστείς, να μιλήσεις για αυτά τα θέματα, δεν μπορείς να τα κρατάς άλλο μέσα σου. Όσο δυνατή και να είσαι είναι λογικό κάποια στιγμή να σπάσεις και να ξεσπάσεις, είσαι άνθρωπος και όχι υπεράνθρωπος. 
Κρατήσου από αυτά που σε κάνουν ευτυχισμένη, κάνε σκέψεις που σε παίρνουν μακριά από τα προβλήματα έστω και για λίγο και μην σταματάς να πηγαίνεις στην μονάδα εφηβικής υγείας. Εκεί υπάρχουν άνθρωποι να σε στηρίξουν και να σε βοηθήσουν. Είχες κάνει μία αρχή σε παρακαλώ μην την σταματήσεις. Κρύβεις τεράστια δύναμη μέσα σου, χρησιμοποίησε την σωστά καλό μου και μην την σκορπίζεις, μην χάνεις το κουράγιο σου.

----------


## lilouko 22

otiosa εκει ειναι το θεμα, δεν ειναι απλα οτι δεν ειπε κατι αλλα οτι δεν εκανε τιποτα αμεσα η εμεσα!μερικες φορες αυτο με επιρεαζει πολυ και αυτο με ενοχλει αλλα καπια στιγμη πιστευω οτι θα το ξεπερασω τελιως.

eli μου δεν πειραζει.ναι εχεις δικιο δεν πρεπει να τα παρατισω.εχασα ιδι 2 ραντεβου στη μοναδα αλλα ευτιχως εκει επιμενουν και με πιρανε τηλεφωνο και εχω στις 24 ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο.και θα παω! 

το παλευω και με το φαγητο.. οχι ακομα καλα αλλα οκ.με βοηθαει και οτι εχω μαθημα οποτε απασχολουμε και μετα οταν γιρναω και πειναω προσπαθω να φαω κανονικα!

εσυ πως τα πας?
και ολοι οι υπολιποι πως πατε? :)
:wink2::):):):)

----------

